# Suche Gründe für das scheitern von Linux als Mainstream OS

## nic0000

Ha!

Ganz schön provokativer Titel   :Twisted Evil: 

Trifft es aber so ziemlich genau, wie mein Umfeld (und das Umfeld meines Umfeldes) und die Medien über das Thema Linux mittlerweile denken bzw. berichten:

Nach großen Aufsehen um 2000 herum versinkt Linux so langsam bei Otto Normalverbraucher in der Belanglosigkeit.

Dabei empfinde ich gerade jetzt sei eigentlich die Kombination Linux-KDE-OOo2 sehr heiß im Vergleich zu WinXP und als konkrete Alternative durchaus für den Umsteiger begreifbar. 

Ich betreibe seit längerem (1,5Jahre) aktive Studien zu dem Bereich und kann z.B. behaupten das der Umstieg für eine 40+ Frau/Mann mit gelegentlicher Computer Nutzung (Inet, Office, E-mail, Drucken) - In der Altersgruppe durchaus Standard - fast schmerzlos für die Probanten verläuft. 

Hier meine Erkenntnisse bzw. Überlegungen warum Linux von der Breiten Masse nicht angenommen wird:

- Mangel an Komplett-Angeboten mit passender Hardware.

- Kein Support Angebot in der unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft (Computerladen).

- Keine fast 100% Hardware Unterstützung wie M$ Windows .

- Keine bis sehr kleine Lobby innerhalb der Bekanntenkreises.

- Das Image sehr kompliziert zu sein. 

- So wie unzählige Vorurteile die überholt bzw. niemals richtig waren. 

Was aber alle über Linux Wissen:

- Kostenlos

- Super Sicher

- Super Mega Stabil

Das führt zwar dazu das Linux durchaus einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad hat, aber kaum einer es benutzt.

Support Angebot für Hardware:

Kaum ein Hardware Laden kann mir irgendetwas zu Linux sagen obwohl sie SuSe im Angebot haben (Wohne in Hamburg, da gibt es eine Menge Läden).

Einkauf von Hardware ist ein Lotterie Spiel verbunden mit ausgiebigen Google Orgien. Für mich ist das Teil des Unterhaltungswertes von Computern. Für einen 40+ ist das ein Albtraum. Woher soll er/sie den Support bekommen?

Kosten und Support für OS bzw. Software:

Die Kosten für Windows merkt fast keiner solange er sein Rechner bei dem Discounter um die Ecke kauft, denn das Teil hat eine OEM Lizenz dabei und ist sonst auch vollgestopft mit mehr oder minder sinnvoller Software. Alles andere kopiert ja eh der "nette" Nachbarsjunge für eine kleine Geldzuwendung auf den Rechner.

Unter Linux fehlt sowohl das Dicounter Angebot als auch der "nette" Junge von Neben an. Selbst wenn der Junge sogar da ist, so stehen ihm (selbst wenn er willig ist) 10 andere Windows erprobte "nette" Jungen und die 2 Computerläden in der Nachbarschaft gegenüber. So abhängig will ja niemand sein, zumal auch alle Bekannten einem ja auch raten zu der "erprobten" Lösung zu greifen. Man weiß ja nie.

Software:

Linux Software ist nicht homogen wie unter Windows. Es gibt viele Lösungen die das selbe machen und sich doch geringfügig von einander im Funktionsumfang unterscheiden dafür aber gravierend in der Benutzerführung oder Erscheiningsbild (oder aber auch umgekehrt). Die Software basiert halt auf verschiedenen Framework und nutzt bzw. nutzt nicht spezielle features davon oder ist nur über die Konsole bedienbar. OK, so ist nun mal Linux wird jetzt so mancher sagen. Ich verstehe das ja auch, aber für den Anwender ist das nicht nachvollziehbar. Zumindest nicht ohne Erklärung und Aufklärung. Das macht die Sache darüber hinaus komplizierter als sie es ohne hin schon ist.

Dieses Thema ist natürlich nicht wirklich objektiv zu klären deshalb gehe ich nicht noch tiefer darauf ein. Für einen normalen Anwender zählt aber nur das was er/sie unterm Strich bekommen, und da schneidet dieses Prinzip schlechter ab als unter Windows ist so mein Eindruck.

Ich sollte noch anfügen, daß ich persönlich dieses Prinzip dem von kommerzieller Software vorziehe und die Nachteile dafür auch gerne in Kauf nehme.  

Naja, das Thema an sich ist echt riesig. Mich würde eure Meinung dazu Interessieren. Auch wenn ich absolut auf dem Holz weg bin oder ähnliches. Links zu Fachhändlern und/oder prall gefüllten DB mit Hardware für Linux werden auch gerne gesehen  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## Treborius

naja, all das was linux so gut macht, braucht nen normaler benutzer nicht

die meisten wollen doch nur einschalten und dann soll alles funktionieren, und wenn

sich nach 2 jahren dann windows selbst kaputt gespielt hat, wird das ding zur reperatur gegeben und an blue-screens haben sich doch eh alle gewöhnt

wo ich die anwendung sehe, ist eher in firmen die sich einen eigenen system-admin leisten können der sich um die computer kümmert, der wird mit linux zwar wenig arbeit haben, aber man kann von angestellten deren fachgebiet ganz woanders liegt, nicht erwarten, das sie sich noch mit linux-konfigurationen rumschlagen

und fernwartung bei windows ist doch auch nen witz, oder soll ich dann anrufen :

"hallo ich hab grade einen treiber installiert, könnten sie bitte ihren computer neustarten   :Shocked: ."

ich hab jedenfalls, nachdem es meiner schwester gelungen ist, ihren winXP rechner so mit mal-ware zuzumüllen (antivir programme usw installiert), 

ihr nen gentoo mit kde und OpenOffice hingestellt, 

das root passwort hab nur ich, und wenn sie was will, 

dann geh ich über ssh rein und mach das ...

kde ist auch nicht komplizierter als winxp läuft aber wie ne giraffe auf koks   :Laughing: 

wenn jemand da ist, der ein wenig ahnung von linux hat, ist linux auf jedenfall besser als dieses andere hingek****e stück software   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## moe

Der Marktanteil von Linux ist mir eigentlich[1] egal, ich nutze je nach Hardware und Anwendungsfall das OS, dass am besten passt. Auf meinen Rechnern, und Rechnern die ich betreue ist das zwar meisten Linux, aber es sind auch einige BSDs bei, und es gibt sogar Fälle wo ein Windows besser passt. Wenn ich einen neuen Rechner irgendwo installiere, sind meine Überlegungen welches OS zu nehmen ist, unabhängig vom Marktanteil.

[1]: Der Marktanteil ist aber indirekt schon wichtig in Bezug auf Hardwareunterstützung, Anbindung anderer Software und nicht zuletzt Grösse der bei Fragen helfenden Community, deshalb hab ich 25% gewählt. Alles dadrüber ist gut, aber mir eigentlich wurscht. 25% sollte reichen um ausreichend grosse Beachtung von Hardware-/Softwareentwicklern zu bekommen.

@Treborius: Man kann auch Windowssysteme fernwarten, bei unixoiden ist es zwar meist angenehmer, da ssh schon da ist, und fast alles über ssh erledigt werden kann, aber Windows und Remote Desktop gibts auch, neustarten kann man aus dem rdesktop zwar nicht, dafür aber mit rpc-Kommandos, und selbst (allerdings mit Fremd(OSS)tools) völlig automatisierte Remoteinstallation ist möglich -> WPKG

Gruss Maurice

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> naja, all das was linux so gut macht, braucht nen normaler benutzer nicht
> 
> die meisten wollen doch nur einschalten und dann soll alles funktionieren, und wenn
> 
> sich nach 2 jahren dann windows selbst kaputt gespielt hat, wird das ding zur reperatur gegeben und an blue-screens haben sich doch eh alle gewöhnt
> ...

 

ich gebe dir in allem recht..trotzdem sollte man auch andere Betriebssystem akzeptieren (hingek****e stück software). ich bevorzuge auch Gentoo. Trotzdem würde ich aber nicht über MS-Win lästern. Weil auch dieses Betriebssystem hat Vorteile für Normalnutzer welche sich nicht so mit PC's auskennen.

----------

## Treborius

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  Trotzdem würde ich aber nicht über MS-Win lästern. Weil auch dieses Betriebssystem hat Vorteile für Normalnutzer welche sich nicht so mit PC's auskennen.

 

das habe ich auch geschrieben, 

ich hab hier auf arbeit auch viele die zu Hause winXP benutzen und neidisch auf die möglichkeiten meines laptops schauen.

aber wenn sie mich fragen ob es sich für sie lohnt sich mit linux zu beschäftigen,sag ich ihnen ganz klar NEIN!

wenn man den computer eben nur zum bissl surfen usw nutzt, dann würde ich jedem zu windows raten, wenn das system mal kaputt ist, daten sichern, formatieren, windows neu rauf,fertig  (durfte ich bei windows schon X mal machen)

jedem das seine, es spart ja auch nicht jeder auf nen porsche, weil er täglich zur arbeit muss

und mein letzter satz resultiert aus einem gespräch mit einem bekannten, der privat nur linux benutzt aber im beruf sich wirklich mit windows auseinandersetzen muss (im gegensatz zu mir), da können einem schon die haare zu berge stehen, was er mir für sachen erzählt

windows ist für mich wie nen heroin-dealer, erst anfixen dann abkassieren   :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

*LoL* alles klar  :Wink:  habs verstanden *g  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rukh

Ich denke Linux kann schon ganz gut mit Windows mithalten. Natürlich gibt es nicht die ganze Standart Software, aber genug alternativen. Die meisten Leute machen doch eh nicht viel mehr als surfen, Mails checken und ihre Photos managen. Das kann man auch ganz gut mit Linux.

Das Argument, das Windows leichter zu reparieren ist, finde ich, ist etwas käsig. Gut, format c: und neu rauf ist eine Methode, geht aber unter Linux auch. Das System zu reparieren ist unter Windows meistens nicht möglich, es sei denn derjenige ist ein Registry Fan.

Gentoo ist nicht so eine Distri, wo man die CD reinpackt und *tada* Linux ist da. Ich würde da eher Ubuntu empfehlen. Suse würde ich eigentlich auch eher abraten, auch wenn Suse das Image hat eine einsteigerfreundliche Distro zu sein. Vieles ist dort beinahe genauso gemurckst wie in Windows. Fedora finde ich auch ganz nett. Aber dennoch ist, meiner Meinung nach, Ubuntu die beste Wahl. Wer Gnome nicht mag kann natürlich Kubuntu nehmen.

Wenn man so andere OSs ansieht, zB Mac OS, ist dort teilweise alles viel schöner gelöst als unter Windows. Nur im Moment leider nur für PPC, aber ich denke x86 kommt noch bzw. ist ja schon da.

----------

## SkaaliaN

OS/2 war auch cool...naja..leider hat's keinen support mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Nach großen Aufsehen um 2000 herum versinkt Linux so langsam bei Otto Normalverbraucher in der Belanglosigkeit.

 

Sehe ich nicht ganz so. Ich habe viele Bekannte vom Typ Windows-Poweruser. Davon hat sich Mehrheit Linux angesehen und plant zumindest sich zukünftig intensiver damit zu beschäftigen, vor allem bis zum Erscheinungstermin von Longhorn (oder wie auch immer das jetzt heissen mag) weil sie merken M$ sind die Interessen/Rechte der Nutzer sch*egal. Kritikpunkt der meisten war nicht das Linux "kompliziert" ist, sondern das sie keine Zeit haben sich mit Konfigurationen und Howtos rumzuschlagen. Die wollen eine "CD rein-Knopf drücken-fertig und funktioniert sofort alles"-Variante. Deswegen sind die meisten auch bei SuSE hängengeblieben bis das erste Problem auftrat und haben dann schnell wieder Windows installiert.

Typischer Kritikpunkt sind auch Spiele, klar sie laufen, aber meistens erst nachdem man zig Foren abgesucht hat, diverse Pakete installiert und kryptische Konfigurationsdateien editiert hat. Und das macht dem Windows-Umsteiger nunmal keinen Spaß. Denn ihnen geht es ja nicht darum das System kennen zu lernen. Sie wollen sofort spielen (oder ihre Bekannten mit Power-Point-Präsentations-Witzen oder Word-Dateien per E-Mail nerven) und nicht erst Ihren Kopf einschalten.

Und außerdem laufen ja die Freeware-Programme aus der ComputerBild nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

Oh, das Thema schein euch ja zu interessieren. Ich danke euch für eure zahlreichen Meinungen.

Ich fasse mal eure Antworten Zusammen da ich auf alle eingehen möchte:

Treborius

Du bist der Meinung Linux sei etwas eher für Unternehmen die feste Vorgaben haben und der Support über einen kundigen Admin erfolgt?

Ich würde das auch sofort bejahen, aber leider sind meine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich anders.

Die Unternehmen die einen Admin haben sind auch meistens bemüht diesen möglichst billig einzukaufen und obendrein sich nicht zu sehr in abhängigkeit zu begeben.

Es gibt viel mehr zertifizierte Windows-Admins als Linux-Admins auf dem Markt und deshalb sind diese schon mal billiger. Des weiteren sind die Entscheider nicht immer in der Lage Vor und Nachteile abzuwigen. Sie glauben sehr häufig das nur kommerzielle Anbieter von Software ihnen investitionschutz bieten können, was aber fast immer eine Ilussion ist. Dergleichen gibt es leider viel mehr, weshalb ich hier erstmal abbreche. 

Du schreibst aber das du deine Schwester "Fernwartest".

Wie darauf moe antwortete, kann windows seit XP (glaube ich) auch standardmässig die Fernwartung. Das geht grqafisch und ist für Linuxer ein Albtraum schlecht hin aber auch auf der Konsole (CMD) hat M$ Nachgebessert. Immerhin kann das jetzt endlich paar essentielle Befehle bearbeiten. Windows wird zunehmend UNIX Artig, so sehr mir das auch schauer über den Rücken jagt, verliere ich gegenüber Windows Admins an Argumenten. Sie sagen immer häufiger: Ach was, Windows kann das jetzt aber auch! Uaaahhhh!!

Moe

Natürlich, es geht nur um die Akzeptanz in der Hard und Software Industrie. Nur deshalb ist der Marktanteil von interesse, weil diese Unternehmen ihre Startegien nur nach der zu erreichenden Verkaufszahlen richten. Ich selbst backe mir auf den Marktanteil ein Ei drauf  :Wink: 

Scup

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weil auch dieses Betriebssystem hat Vorteile für Normalnutzer welche sich nicht so mit PC's auskennen.
> 
> 

 

Naja, aber Mac währe da wohl noch die bessere Wahl, habe ich mir mal sagen lassen  :Wink: .

 Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist natürlich: Warum ist Linux komplizierter als Windows? Was sollte man machen damit Linux einfacher wird?

Wieder Treborius

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber wenn sie mich fragen ob es sich für sie lohnt sich mit linux zu beschäftigen,sag ich ihnen ganz klar NEIN! 
> 
>  wenn man den computer eben nur zum bissl surfen usw nutzt, dann würde ich jedem zu windows raten, wenn das system mal kaputt ist, daten sichern, formatieren, windows neu rauf,fertig (durfte ich bei windows schon X mal machen) 
> ...

 

Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht so. Internet Rechner = Linux

Während ich nach einer Windows Neuistallation ersteinmal duzende! Sicherheitssoftware und Paches brauche ist ein Linux ruckzuck wieder eingespielt. Im gegensatz zu Windows kann man/frau mit Backups des /etc und /home schon 90% der Zeit einsparen. 

Was mich aber wundert ist aber kaum Anwendungen diesbezüglich entwickelt werden, bzw. fast gar nicht Diskutiert werden. Eigentlich müsste in Gentoo Handbook direkt nach der Installation auch das Backup des frischen Systems stehen und Programme zur Sicherung/Wiederherstellung inklusive Out of the Box Anleitungen und Lösungen.

Bitte klärt mich auf falls ich jetzt etwas falsch sehe.

rukh

 Full ACK!

Naja, bis auf das MacOSX das bessere Linux ist  :Wink: 

Habe gerade hier ein G4 mit MacOSX zu testen. Das Konzept ist "Apple like" sehr verspielt und natürlich absolut einfach und genial ineinader passend. Anderseits fehlt es hier tierisch an Treibern für Hardware!! Jaja!! 

Einiges an Software ist für Leute mit Windows und/oder Linux erfahrung echt dürftig bzw. unflexibel. Sehr viel Software für billo Tätigkeiten kostet richtig.

Apple hat es schon echt gut gemacht, respekt! Die Apple Nutzer benutzen die Programme die bei Apple dabei sind und wenn man ihnen sagt die Software kann dies und das nicht, dann sagen sie nur: Egal, brauche ich nicht.

Echt phantastisch, ich wünschte die Leute hätten auch bei Linux diese Einstellung  :Wink: 

Scup

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  OS/2 war auch cool...naja..leider hat's keinen support mehr

 

Hej, wir reden hier über "lebende" Systeme  :Wink: 

slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich habe viele Bekannte vom Typ Windows-Poweruser. Davon hat sich Mehrheit Linux angesehen und plant zumindest sich zukünftig intensiver damit zu beschäftigen, vor allem bis zum Erscheinungstermin von Longhorn (oder wie auch immer das jetzt heissen mag) weil sie merken M$ sind die Interessen/Rechte der Nutzer sch*egal. 

 

Das beobachte ich auch. Alle sind interessiert gucken sich das mal an, wechseln aber schnell zurück bei den ersten Problemen. Das kann alles Mögliche sein, von CD mounten müssen bis irgendeine Anwendung läuft nicht. Alles nur "Strohfeuer", so häufig erlebt. Das letzte mal nach dem SP1 Wo auf einmal die ganzen geklauten Serials nicht mehr gingen. Mein Gott waren die Leute empört über M$, und wie viele wollten dann Linux machen. Jetzt sehe ich die selben Leute schön in der Schlange Windows XP SP2 kaufen! "Ja, dann haben wir den Online Patches (neuerdings "Patchday", ich warte auf die ersten Rave Partys die zu dem Ereigniss als Begleitung) und eine Firewall ist da jetzt sogar mit drinn und so..."  Für 140 Euronen könnte ich ihnen ein System Aufsetzen und es ein Jahr Fernwarten (So wie M$). Glaub mal nicht das sie darauf eingehen... Egal wie M$ sie abzockt, sie sind nach kurzer Zeit wieder Dankbar dafür.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Kritikpunkt der meisten war nicht das Linux "kompliziert" ist, sondern das sie keine Zeit haben sich mit Konfigurationen und Howtos 
> 
> rumzuschlagen. Die wollen eine "CD rein-Knopf drücken-fertig und funktioniert sofort alles"-Variante. 

 

Also doch zu kompliziert, oder wie verstehst du das jetzt? Ich kann dir da jetzt nicht folgen.

CD einlegen vs. komplexe Tätigkeiten= zu kompliziert

Ich meinte nicht sie sind zu "dumm" dafür, falls du das meinst. Also sie könnten es natürlich schaffen, aber es gibt einen scheinbar "einfacheren" Weg.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deswegen sind die meisten auch bei SuSE hängengeblieben bis das erste Problem auftrat und haben dann schnell wieder Windows installiert. 

 

Suse ist für Leute die ein Windows wollen auf dem Linux drauf steht.

Ich finde das trifft es ganz gut, was an sich nicht mein Problem ist, nur die Leute nehmen bei Problemen dann doch lieber das Orginal zumal sie da auch wieder eine Menge Programme (Siehe dein letzten Absatz  :Wink: ) nutzen können und der Nachbarsjunge wieder helfen kann:-)

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Typischer Kritikpunkt sind auch Spiele, klar sie laufen, aber meistens erst nachdem man zig Foren abgesucht hat, diverse Pakete installiert und kryptische Konfigurationsdateien editiert hat. Und das macht dem Windows-Umsteiger nunmal keinen Spaß. Denn ihnen geht es ja nicht darum das System kennen zu lernen. Sie wollen sofort spielen (oder ihre Bekannten mit Power-Point-Präsentations-Witzen oder Word-Dateien per E-Mail nerven) und nicht erst Ihren Kopf einschalten.

 

Ich glaube spiele sind wirklich ein Problem. Obwohl ich zunehmend auch den Trend zu den Zweitrechener in der Powergamer Fraktion sehe. Der Hauptrechner wird modifiziert oder ist wegen irgendwelcher Betas oder fehlgeschlagener Optimierungen wieder ausser gefecht? Kein Problem, da wird der alte Rechenr *Immerhin 3Ghz AthlonXP mit 1GB Ram* angestartet um die ebay auktion nicht zu verpassen oder seine emails zu checken oder oder oder. Dafür könnte eigentlich auch Linux in frage kommen. Stabil und zuverlässig ist es ja. 

Seht ihr da auch eine Chance für Linux? 

Was müsste Linux da bieten damit es als Zweitrechner in Frage kommt? 

Ich persönlich Spiele sehr sehr wenig und mein letztes komplexes Spiel liegt bestimmt schon 2 Jahre zurück. Ich lese immer wieder das es viele neue Spiele für Liux gibt, auch so richtig Kommerzielle Sachen wie Doom und Co.

Hast du schon mal ein Spiel aus dieser Liga installiert und wenn ja was?

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und außerdem laufen ja die Freeware-Programme aus der ComputerBild nicht 

 

Naja, es gibt ja auch sehr viele kostenlose Programme für Linux  :Wink: 

Vielleicht müsste man/frau ein Portal a la ComputerBild basteln und Linux Gratis Software anpreisen  :Smile: 

Kennt jemand gut gepflegte Software Datenbanken für Linux? (Jetzt komm mir keiner mit portage-gentoo.com)

So genung für Heute.

Hat mich gefreut, so viele interessante Meinungen zu hören. Ich bin gespannt was euch noch so alles einfällt.

Zur Zeit sieht es so aus in der Umfrage:

Soll Linux ein OS für die Massen sein?

  Absolut! Linux soll Marktführer werden und M$ weit hinter sich lassen 13%   13%   [ 3 ]

  75% währe nicht schlecht 9%   9%   [ 2 ]

  50% finde ich gut 22%   22%   [ 5 ]

  25% würde reichen 36%   36%   [ 8 ]

  Nee, Linux soll nur etwas für Insider bleiben. 18%   18%   [ 4 ]

  Stimmen insgesamt : 22

grüße

nico

----------

## rukh

Naja, ob Linux ein Massen OS sein soll/werden soll oder wird ist eigentlich belanglos. Das einzige was sich grossartig ändern würde wäre event. Support per Telefon oder vom PC Bengel um die Ecke. Obwohl ich bis jetzt noch keinen vernünftigen Telefon Support für Windows kenne.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Leute haben keinen Bock sich mit dem OS zu befassen, sondern wollen einfach "booten und los". Es gibt auch, wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, unter Linux solche Ansätze (Ubuntu, Lindows, Mandriva, Suse, usw.). Wobei ich noch mal betonen muss, das Ubuntu, meiner Meinung nach, die beste Wahl ist, da es sich nicht so anfühlt wie Windows. Ich denke es ist nicht so toll, den Leuten vorzugaukeln: "Sieh man Hein, wie bei uns zu Hause mit dem Fenster und so". Linux/Mac OS/BeOS/usw. ist ein anderes System, die laufen nun auch mal anders. Ich denke Ubuntu macht da schon einen grossen Schritt in die richtige Richtung (Ich weiss, ich mache hier ordentlich Werbung für Ubuntu, ist aber auch eine sehr nette Distri).

Windows versucht ja schon seit einiger Zeit, oder immer schon, nur Mac OS zu kopieren und nachzuahmen. Wann hat Microsoft den schon mal was wirklich neues gemacht? Das einzige, was ich an Windows gut finde, ist das man ohne Probleme einfach Files im Netzwerk freigeben kann und dann wer anderes die  übers Netzwerk ansehen kann (gut, ist nicht umbedingt das sicherste, aber es funktioniert und ist einfach. Nicht irgendwie per ftpd oder sshd aufn anderen Rechner einzuloggen und dann die Files über die Commandline zu ziehen. Da ist der Exploiter etwas komfortabler).

Meine zwei Cent.

----------

## django013

Hallo,

ich sehe das so:

80% von dem, was die meisten Leute mit dem PC machen, werden von Linux locker abgedeckt.

Die Probleme fangen meist später an.

Wenn man so ne mundgerechte 'Reinschieb-un-da-is' distro installiert und damit ne Weile arbeitet, kommen ganz von alleine neue Begehrlichkeiten. Man fängt an, Linux mit Windows zu vergleichen und irgendwann steht man vor der Frage: wozu brauche ich windows noch?

Ja und wenn man dann etwas speziellere Hobbies hat, ist man bei Linux ziemlich verloren (liegt einfach in der Natur von Linux, bzw. von open source).

Ich kenne etliche Leute, die gerne das gleiche oder sogar etwas mehr ausgeben würden, um ihre 'Sonderanwendungen' unter Linux zu haben.

Leider macht die Industrie (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) da nicht mit. Egal ob es jetzt um spezielle HW oder SW geht.

Ich kenne einige, die Büro's einrichten. Die verwenden zuhause auch Linux, sind aber so auf M$-Kurs, dass sie sagen: "Ich kann doch keiner Sekretärin zumuten, mit Linux zu arbeiten" - Dabei bin ich der Meinung, dass hier das größte Migrationspotential besteht.

gibt es noch die, die willig zum Wechsel sind, die auch bereit sind, nach Informationen zu suchen, zu recherchieren ...

... und dann landet man in Foren, bei denen die Suchfunktion nicht/oder schlecht funktioniert,

... findet man über Mr. Google was zum Thema, fängt an zu lesen und stutzt: Moment mal, das ist ja von 2002.

... ist die Chance, in einem Forum beschimpft zu werden viel größer, als die, etwas passendes zu finden

... sind die Suchbegriffe zu Beiträgen zu ähnlichen Problemen nicht immer intuitiv. Man verwendet viel Zeit, in den Suchergebnissen die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen und irgendwann platzt der Kragen oder man hat einfach keine Lust mehr - Bis man sich dann an einen neuen Versuch wagt, muss schon einiges passieren.

----------

## Wolle

Unter meinen Kunden (ich biete u.a. Computer-Support an) ergibt sich etwa folgendes Verhältnis:

ca 75% Linux

ca 25% Windows

ca 1% MAC OS X

0% andere (habe ich bis jetzt nicht angenommen)

Innerhalb der Windows-User sind etwa 80% bei Microsoft weil es für sie keine Branchen-Software für Linux gibt. Die verbleibenden (etwa 5% von allen) wollen Microsoft Windows.

Bei den Linuxern sind wiederum sicher einige dabei, die Windows einsetzen würden, wenn es denn für sie bezahlbar wäre. Ich fasse aber nun mal keinen Rechner an, auf dem illegal eingesetzte Software läuft.

Wenn ich mir die Gründe für die Wahl eines Betriebssystems ansehe, sieht das etwa so aus:

1.) es soll sicher sein (im Sinne von keine Virenproblematik)

2.) es soll bezahlbar sein (umsonst muss nicht, alle meine Kunden bezahlen mich)

3.) die Hardware muss kompatibel zum System sein (ich drücke das gern sorum aus)

4.) das System soll kompatibel zum Umfeld des Benutzers sein

Je nach persönlicher Gewichtung der Punkte ergibt sich für die Leute die Wahl des Systems. Am Punkt 3 arbeiten immer mehr Hersteller in Richtung Linux (danke dafür), Punkt 4 ist eine Frage der Zeit. Es werden immer mehr, die in ihrem Umfeld weitere Linuxer kennen.

Punkt 2 finde ich auch interessant. Für jemanden, der seinen Rechner beim "Feinkosthändler seines Vertrauens" erwirbt, ist der Punkt erfüllt. Monate oder Jahre später, wenn das System neu aufgesetzt werden muss, sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Da entscheiden sich viele für Linux weil ein Linux inklusive Installation deutlich weniger kostet als die Neuinstallation seiner bereits bezahlten Software.

Wo es sich letztlich einpendeln wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Microsoft kann sicher an Punkt 2 was machen (haben sie in der Vergangenheit ja schon: 'Word' hat mal ungefähr 2000 DM gekostet - heute keine 100 EUR). Bei Punkt 1 habe ich Zweifel ob Microsoft kann, aber ich denke, irgendwann werden Linux-Schädlinge im Umlauf sein (und wenn die User 'selber Schuld' sind, wenn sie sich das Zeug installieren - das sind eben keine Fachleute im Bereich Computer).

So sehe ich das.

Wolle

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Naja, ob Linux ein Massen OS sein soll/werden soll oder wird ist eigentlich belanglos. Das einzige was sich grossartig ändern würde wäre event. Support per Telefon oder vom PC Bengel um die Ecke. Obwohl ich bis jetzt noch keinen vernünftigen Telefon Support für Windows kenne.

 

Naja, schlechter Support ist ja noch bessere als gar keiner  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Leute haben keinen Bock sich mit dem OS zu befassen, sondern wollen einfach "booten und los". Es gibt auch, wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, unter Linux solche Ansätze (Ubuntu, Lindows, Mandriva, Suse, usw.). 
> 
> 

 

Die aber in der Comunity zum Teil die Lager spalten  :Smile: 

Suse oder Mandriva ist für mich beim Einsteiger die absolut erste Wahl. Selbst wenn ich Suse absolut schei*e finde, kommen die meisten damit auf Anhieb zurecht. Schon alleine deshalb, weil ich diese Distribution ohne großen Aufwand auf ihren "was-auch-immer-Kiste" installieren kann ohne mir allzuviel Gedanken zum Thema Hardware zu machen. Zugroß ist die Gefahr sich stundenlang mit ihren System zu beschäftigen und nach Drei Boots dann zu Hören das es doch nicht das ist was sie wollten. Wenn sie dann die ersten Sachen geschnallt haben, dann bekommen sie etwas besseres und bei mir landen schließlich alle bei Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

Knoppix oder LiveCDs scheiden wegen der Langsamkeit aus, das ist für die meisten eher abschreckend. Ansonsten finden sie alle LiveCDs als Option sehr interessant, aber M$ wird ja wohl bald nachziehen  :Sad: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei ich noch mal betonen muss, das Ubuntu, meiner Meinung nach, die beste Wahl ist, da es sich nicht so anfühlt wie Windows. Ich denke es ist nicht so toll, den Leuten vorzugaukeln: "Sieh man Hein, wie bei uns zu Hause mit dem Fenster und so". Linux/Mac OS/BeOS/usw. ist ein anderes System, die laufen nun auch mal anders. Ich denke Ubuntu macht da schon einen grossen Schritt in die richtige Richtung (Ich weiss, ich mache hier ordentlich Werbung für Ubuntu, ist aber auch eine sehr nette Distri).
> 
> 

 

Urbuntu ist ja auch sehr nett, vorallem ist es sehr schön Marketing-Technisch umgesetzt. Es ist ansprechend designt, die Seiten sind informativ und mir ist da einiges mehr positiv Aufgefallen. Ich habe mir das nur mal kurz reingezogen vor längerer Zeit, aber ich schlage Google-Bedingt immer häufiger in den Urbuntu-Foren auf. Ich werde es mir demnähst mal genauer angucken. 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows versucht ja schon seit einiger Zeit, oder immer schon, nur Mac OS zu kopieren und nachzuahmen. Wann hat Microsoft den schon mal was wirklich neues gemacht? 
> 
> 

 

Oh, da gibt es eine menge Sachen, die M$ neu eingebracht hat. Paladium findest du in keinem anderen OS, ist komplett ihre eigene Idee. Die Bündelung von Notwendigen Komponeten mit irgendwelchen Extras nur um die Konkurenz zu dominieren ist glaube ich nicht ihre Idee, aber M$ ist so prerfekt darin, als wenn es ihre eigene Idee währe. Ihre MailClients den zugriff auf alle möglichen Dateiendungen komplett zu sperren ist auch eine geniale M$ Idee. Naja, die Liste ist endlos lang  :Smile:  Da soll mal einer sagen M$ hat kein eigenes Innovationspotential  :Smile: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das einzige, was ich an Windows gut finde, ist das man ohne Probleme einfach Files im Netzwerk freigeben kann und dann wer anderes die  übers Netzwerk ansehen kann (gut, ist nicht umbedingt das sicherste, aber es funktioniert und ist einfach. Nicht irgendwie per ftpd oder sshd aufn anderen Rechner einzuloggen und dann die Files über die Commandline zu ziehen. Da ist der Exploiter etwas komfortabler).

 

Naja, zum Thema ftp oder ssh , das kommt immer auf deinen Filemanger drauf an. Konqueror ermöglicht transparenten Zugriff auf so viele Protokolle, da träumt der explorer nur von. Nautilus weiß ich nicht, könnte ich mir aber gut vorstellen. Abgesehen davon ist natürlich mit SMB-Shares nur eine NFS Share vergleichbar, denn nur das sind wirkliche freigaben. Das ist auf eine Linuxkiste wirklich komplizierter. Obwohl es auch hier ansätze seit langen gibt, z.B KDE hat entsprechende Assistenten eingebaut. Ich habe sie noch nie wirklich ausprobiert, denn ich gehe immer den direkten weg über die Konsole. Ich sollte mir das mal genauer angucken, denn das sind genau die Fragen die einen die Hosen runterziehen. 

Grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]80% von dem, was die meisten Leute mit dem PC machen, werden von Linux locker abgedeckt.
> 
> Die Probleme fangen meist später an.

 

FACK!

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man so ne mundgerechte 'Reinschieb-un-da-is' distro installiert und damit ne Weile arbeitet, kommen ganz von alleine neue Begehrlichkeiten. Man fängt an, Linux mit Windows zu vergleichen und irgendwann steht man vor der Frage: wozu brauche ich windows noch?
> 
> 

 

Wieder FACK!

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja und wenn man dann etwas speziellere Hobbies hat, ist man bei Linux ziemlich verloren (liegt einfach in der Natur von Linux, bzw. von open source).
> 
> 

 

Wie so ist das ein Problem von OS?

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenne etliche Leute, die gerne das gleiche oder sogar etwas mehr ausgeben würden, um ihre 'Sonderanwendungen' unter Linux zu haben.
> 
> Leider macht die Industrie (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) da nicht mit. Egal ob es jetzt um spezielle HW oder SW geht.
> ...

 

Da würde eine größere Marktdurchdringung auf dem Desktop Segment wohl Wunder bewirken  :Wink: 

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenne einige, die Büro's einrichten. Die verwenden zuhause auch Linux, sind aber so auf M$-Kurs, dass sie sagen: "Ich kann doch keiner Sekretärin zumuten, mit Linux zu arbeiten" - Dabei bin ich der Meinung, dass hier das größte Migrationspotential besteht.
> 
> 

 

Ich selbst habe Jahre lang so etwas gemacht. Ich kann nur sagen das es zu fast 100% an den Entscheidern liegt. Wir haben fast ausschließlich für Unternehmen gearbeitet in denen das Managment Computerfit war und selbst über Linux-Erfahrunen verfügte. Sie konnten immer ziemlich genau ihren Bedarf selbst erfassen und haben von uns immer den aktuellsten, zukunftsichersten und preisgünstigsten Weg gesucht und sind deshalb auf unser Know How eingegangen. Bei Unternehmen ab einer gewissen Größenordung und Strukturierung kann über Preisleistung und Argumente etwas bewirkt werden. Das hat so weit gut Funktioniert bis dann M$ angefangen hat massiv auf den Mittelstand und deren Entscheider Millionenschwere Marketingkampanien zu fahren und seine Preis, Support und Produkt-Politik geändert hatte. Dann war es vorbei, ich habe seit geraumer Zeit keine größeren Projekte im Bereich Migration mehr durchgeführt.  :Sad: 

Um zurück zu kommen zu der Sekretärin: Die ist das kleinste Problem, sofern sie eine Schulung bekommt. Das kostet aber. Dazu kommt dann noch die Produktionsminderung über ca 6 Monate zwichen 50 und 10 Prozent. Dem gegenüber stehen die Lizenzkosten die das Unternehmen gegenüber M$ einspart. Unterm Strich tendieren die Unternehmer dann eher dazu es mit dem Experimentieren sein zu lassen und der Sekretärin keine Gründe zu liefern ihre Produktivität zu senken.

Solche Argumente wie: "Heute mehr bezahlen und später nie wieder" oder "das die Administration der Maschinen insgesamt sinkt" finden oft kein Gehör. Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt das Linux es nicht nur alleine über die Unternehmen schafft ernst genommen zu werden. Es muss vorallem mehr Heimanweder geben.

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gibt es noch die, die willig zum Wechsel sind, die auch bereit sind, nach Informationen zu suchen, zu recherchieren ...
> 
> ... und dann landet man in Foren, bei denen die Suchfunktion nicht/oder schlecht funktioniert,
> ...

 

Das ist ja schön und gut, aber das kann dir ebenso mit Windows passieren.

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... findet man über Mr. Google was zum Thema, fängt an zu lesen und stutzt: Moment mal, das ist ja von 2002.

 

Unglaubliches Problem. Die Konzepte ändern sich teilweise zu schnell und zu Grundlegend. Teilweise stehen die ergoogelten Anleitungen absolut gegensätzlich, nur noch Try and Error hilft. 

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ist die Chance, in einem Forum beschimpft zu werden viel größer, als die, etwas passendes zu finden.

 

Die Reizschwelle sinkt mit der Überforderung. Ich finde es gibt einen unglaublichen zuwachs an Kiddys in der Linux Community die nichts anderes machen als Aufmerksamkeit an sich zu binden ohne auch nur eine Rückmeldung als Gegenleistung zu geben. Der Ton wird zunehmend rauher. Das ist mir nicht entgangen.  :Smile: 

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... sind die Suchbegriffe zu Beiträgen zu ähnlichen Problemen nicht immer intuitiv. Man verwendet viel Zeit, in den Suchergebnissen die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen und irgendwann platzt der Kragen oder man hat einfach keine Lust mehr - Bis man sich dann an einen neuen Versuch wagt, muss schon einiges passieren.
> 
> 

 

Naja, aber auch das ist kein alleiniges Linux Problem. Was habe ich teilweise verzweifelt nach Windows oder Mac Problemen gesucht.

Aber natürlich hast du so weit Recht das Linux unstrukturiert ist und die Gefahr deshalb auch viel größer keine "gemeinsame" Sparache zu finden.

Ich Persönlich glaube immer mehr das Linux kein Entwickler und Coder Problem hat, sondern eine Organistaions und Vermarktungsproblem. Die Kraft ist da in der Community. Die Software ist da, aber sie zu finden ist die eigentliche Herrausforderung. Dannach ist die Herrausforderung die Software zu installieren und einzurichten. Dadurch wird die Freiheit zu einem "full time job", die Leute Bezahlen dann liebr Geld oder machen sich strafbar nur um diese Probleme zu umgehen. Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich:

Wie sollte die Lösung Aussehen? Selbstredent ist es natürlich ein Webportal. 

Wie sollte es aussehn? 

Welche Werkzeuge sollte es zu Verfügung stellen?

Gibt es Werkzeuge die heute existieren die dafür geeignet währen?

Wie sollte diese Werkzeuge erweitert/modifiziert werden um für diese Aufgabe besser geeignet zu sein?

Naja vielleicht sind ja ein paar bewanderte Webentwickler unter euch  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

[/glep]

----------

## rukh

Wie ich oben schon bemerkt habe gibt es Linux Distris, die den Ansatz verfolgen die Bedinung einfacher zumachen.

Von der Installation der Software her ist Gentoo/Debian/Ubuntu/usw. ungeschlagen. Man sucht sich seine Software aus und das Programm (apt, Portage) installiert diese und alle nötigen Abhängigkeiten. Wo gibt es sonst sowas? Unter Mac OS ist alles immer in einen .app Folder gekloppt und wird dann einfach rübergezogen (sicher sehr einfach und gefällt mir), unter Windows immer mit den blöden MSI installieren und jede Software verpackt irgendeinen Mist irgendwo anders hin (Windows System Ordner, irgendwo in Programme\Gemeinsame Anwendungen oder sonst wo hin). Hier ist Linux ein Vorreiter. Gut, bei  kommerzieller Software nicht so einfach möglich, lässt sich aber auch regeln (siehe zB. Sun JDK).

Administration ist von Linux, sobald eingerichtet, lächerlich einfach. Unter Windows ein Krampf teilweise oder nur mit 3rd Party Tools einfach für mehrere PCs die selben Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Mac OS habe ich leider keine Erfahrung darin.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kenne einige, die Büro's einrichten. Die verwenden zuhause auch Linux, sind aber so auf M$-Kurs, dass sie sagen: "Ich kann doch keiner Sekretärin zumuten, mit Linux zu arbeiten" - Dabei bin ich der Meinung, dass hier das größte Migrationspotential besteht.

 

Da sehe ich zB kein Problem drinnen. Das sind einfach nur Scheuklappen. OO.o ist nicht sehr viel komplizierter als Office und wenn man sich grossartig mit Office auseinander setzen will kann man dies auch mit OO.o tun. Ändert daran nicht so viel. Ausserdem sind die meisten Sachen in beiden Programmen eigentlich gleich.

----------

## nic0000

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Unter meinen Kunden (ich biete u.a. Computer-Support an) ergibt sich etwa folgendes Verhältnis:
> 
> ca 75% Linux
> 
> ca 25% Windows
> ...

 

Das es so etwas gibt  :Shocked: 

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Innerhalb der Windows-User sind etwa 80% bei Microsoft weil es für sie keine Branchen-Software für Linux gibt. Die verbleibenden (etwa 5% von allen) wollen Microsoft Windows.
> 
> 

 

Ja das Phänomen ist mir durchaus vertraut  :Wink: 

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei den Linuxern sind wiederum sicher einige dabei, die Windows einsetzen würden, wenn es denn für sie bezahlbar wäre. Ich fasse aber nun mal keinen Rechner an, auf dem illegal eingesetzte Software läuft.
> 
> 

 

Handhabe ich genauso. Sie sollen ruhig die Kosten spüren. Leider sehe ich immer noch sehr viele Supporter die damit kein Problem haben solange der Kund sie bezahlt.

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Gründe für die Wahl eines Betriebssystems ansehe, sieht das etwa so aus:
> 
> 1.) es soll sicher sein (im Sinne von keine Virenproblematik)
> ...

 

Also eine Windowsinstallation mit Treiber, Tunning und ca. 10 Programmen kosten um die 80-120 Euro. So in meinen Umfeld. Ich weiß nicht wie deine Zahlen aussehen aber das ist hier in der City von Hamburg eher so für kleine Unternehmen und Privat. Die eigentliche Abzoke beginnt dann eher bei Problemen mit Durcker, Netzwerk, Virenscanner und ähnlichem Gedünz. Dann wird natürlich persönlich vorbeigeschaut, Fernwartung ist natürlich nicht möglich(, solange die Kunden das glauben) daher kostet das natürlich auch min. eine Stunde und schnell werden es ja auch 2 oder mehr. Denn bei Gelegenheit kann man ja auf allen Rechnern nach dem rechten sehen. Also meine Erfahrungen Zeigen das die Kunden diese Art der abzocke nicht durchblicken und die kosten Astronomisch im gegensatz zu Linux sind.  

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo es sich letztlich einpendeln wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Microsoft kann sicher an Punkt 2 was machen (haben sie in der Vergangenheit ja schon: 'Word' hat mal ungefähr 2000 DM gekostet - heute keine 100 EUR). Bei Punkt 1 habe ich Zweifel ob Microsoft kann, aber ich denke, irgendwann werden Linux-Schädlinge im Umlauf sein (und wenn die User 'selber Schuld' sind, wenn sie sich das Zeug installieren - das sind eben keine Fachleute im Bereich Computer).
> 
> 

 

Zum ersten Absatz kann ich sagen das M$ schon unglaublich auf Linux mit Preisen und Marketing reagiert. 100 Eur, Krass. ICh dachte es sind noch um die 250 euro. Naja, dafür braucht man unter Windows ein Arsenal an Software welches zusammengenommen nicht gerade billig ist. Antivirus, Antispy, Regsaver usw. Das ist eine Menge Geld welches da drauf geht.

Zu 1. 

Ach scheisse, wenn Windowsmaschninen von Profis gewartet werden dann sind sie stabiler und werden ja auch nicht befallen, weil Profis (egal von was) drei Schritte vorrausdenken anstatt auf Fehler im nachhinein zu reagieren. Das Problem sind immer die Benutzer die keine Ahnung haben. Dagegen hilft nur ein Idiotensicheres System. Besser: eine Idioten überwachendes System. Bei Linux ist das Problem kleiner weil man/frau gezwungen wird sich schlau zu machen. Ohne das geht nichts. Dadurch schnappen sie drumherum wichtiges auf. Durch die Verbesserung der Bedienfreundlichkeit sowie Herabsetzung der Einstiegshürden wird sich das Problem auf Linux ausbreiten. Selbst Linux ist nicht vor Idioten sicher  :Wink: 

Ich finde deine Darstellung sehr interessant, denn sie ist zum Teil anders als meine Erfahrungen im Support. Ein wirklich wertvoller Beitrag für mich. Vielen Dank dafür  :Smile: 

Grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Wie ich oben schon bemerkt habe gibt es Linux Distris, die den Ansatz verfolgen die Bedinung einfacher zumachen.

 

Von der Installation der Software her ist Gentoo/Debian/Ubuntu/usw. ungeschlagen. Man sucht sich seine Software aus und das Programm (apt, Portage) installiert diese und alle nötigen Abhängigkeiten. Wo gibt es sonst sowas? [/quote]

Dieses System ist wirklich genial

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter Mac OS ist alles immer in einen .app Folder gekloppt und wird dann einfach rübergezogen (sicher sehr einfach und gefällt mir), 

 

Jupp, das ist auch sehr einfach. Galt aber früher als sehr Ressourcenveschwenderisch und wurde von Leuten die damit nicht arbeiten mussten eher verpönt, heute ist das eher marginal und die Vorteile überwiegen bei weitem.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unter Windows immer mit den blöden MSI installieren und jede Software verpackt irgendeinen Mist irgendwo anders hin (Windows System Ordner, irgendwo in Programme\Gemeinsame Anwendungen oder sonst wo hin). 

 

Also ich finde das Konzept der Registry zwar als einen großen Vorteil für die Programmierer aber einen gewaltigen Nachteil für die Administration. M$ hat es innerhalb kurzer Zeit erreicht das es viele schöne Anwendungen für Windows gibt, aber dieses System zu admistrieren ist eher die Aufgabe für Masochisten. Die Installation von Software auf Windows ist nicht wirklich ein Konkurenzmodell. Meine Angst besteht darin das sich M$ über kurz oder lang die besten Sachen von Linux/BSD abguckt und dadurch wirklich besser wird.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier ist Linux ein Vorreiter. Gut, bei  kommerzieller Software nicht so einfach möglich, lässt sich aber auch regeln (siehe zB. Sun JDK).

 

Jupp, das ist Unix wirklich. Kommerzielle Software kommt in den opt Ordner und gut. Kopfzebrechen machen mir nur die ganzen Programmierer die der meinung sind das für sie die Unix Richtlinien nicht gelten nur weil sie für XYZ Arbeiten. Bestes Beispiel ist das Flash/Shockwave Plugin von Macromedia. Das Teil wagt es tatsächlich seine Einstellungen binär! in das Heimverzeichniss des Benutzers abzulegen. Meine Sorge ist das mit zunehmender "Massentauglichkeit" von Linux, die ja verbunden ist mit "Massen" an kommerzieller Software auch sich zunehmen solche "Ideen" einbürgern. So das am Schluß Linux eine Registry wie Windows braucht damit "Dies oder Das" TM unter Linux läuft *schauerüberrücken*

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Administration ist von Linux, sobald eingerichtet, lächerlich einfach. Unter Windows ein Krampf teilweise oder nur mit 3rd Party Tools einfach für mehrere PCs die selben Einstellungen vorzunehmen. 

 

Ja, M$ hat da so seine Werkzeuge. Da muss man aber schon bisschen Zeit investieren um damit etwas zu bewirken ohne sich tot zu arbeiten. Die besten Windows Admin die ich erlebt habe sind immer noch die Unix Admins die um ihre Unix Server vor Dummheiten der "nur" Windowsadmins zu schützen ihre Arbeit einfach mit übernehmen. Denn während der Aufwand um für Windows wichtige Informationen im High End Bereich zu finden größer ist als vergleichbares für Unix, suggeriert Windows im gegensatz zu Unix eine klick&easy Leichtigkeit bei der Problemlösung. Ach was, Windows kennt einfach keine Probleme. Für alles gibt es einen Assistenten und alles kann gemacht werden mit wenigen Mausklicks. Linuxadmins gehen anders vor und sind so oftmals selbst im Windows-Umfeld wesentlich erfolgreicher.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mac OS habe ich leider keine Erfahrung darin.

 

Genau wie Windows. Ohne teure spezialsoft sehr aufwendig, vor OSX teilweise nicht möglich.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich kenne einige, die Büro's einrichten. Die verwenden zuhause auch Linux, sind aber so auf M$-Kurs, dass sie sagen: "Ich kann doch keiner Sekretärin zumuten, mit Linux zu arbeiten" - Dabei bin ich der Meinung, dass hier das größte Migrationspotential besteht. 
> 
> Da sehe ich zB kein Problem drinnen. Das sind einfach nur Scheuklappen. OO.o ist nicht sehr viel komplizierter als Office und wenn man sich grossartig mit Office auseinander setzen will kann man dies auch mit OO.o tun. Ändert daran nicht so viel. Ausserdem sind die meisten Sachen in beiden Programmen eigentlich gleich.

 

Das ist aber nicht so einfach. Denn die Sekretärin hat andere Probleme als sich um neue Programme zu kümmern. Sie hat womöglich 150 Kunden und 20 Lieferanten neben den Chef und paar Mitarbeitern zu koordinieren. Da müssen Termine verwaltet und Informationen beschafft und weitergeleitet werden. Die Leute werden ja nicht für das Sitzen und Däumchen drehen bezahlt, sondern haben teilweise wirklich keine Aufmerksamkeit für neues übrig. 

Häufig genug wird irgendeine M$ Office Lösung eingesetzt die ein Praktikant mal zusammengesetzt hat. Die Anforderungen haben sich mittlerweile geändert und die Leute quälen sich damit herum. Teilweise kriegen sie eine Kriese wenn ein neues Update von M$ Office eingespielt wird, denn auch M$ ändert gerne mal das aussehen oder die Anordnung der Elemente in seinen Programmen. Das Hauptproblem ist in meinen Augen die Entscheider in der Firma, die häufig genug Sachen kaufen ohne vorher mit ihren Angestellten darüber zu reden. Die der Meinug sind die Arbeit ist ja kein Problem und die Leute sind ja nur faul und/oder dumm. Dann stehst du plötzlich vor eine Menge Leuten die absolut geschädigt sind, denn der Cheff hat vorher 3 Programme an ihnen Ausprobiert die alle nicht für die Probleme und den Workflow angepasst waren sondern eine nette Werbung hatten die viel versprach. Die Leute denken häufig auch das der Cheff nur Geld sparen will und deshalb ihnen "kostenlose" Software unterjubeln will. Dann ist häufig der Gedanke "Kostenlos = Minderwerig (da nichts Wert)". Dann wird gemault und die Leute sind störrisch und wollen mit übertriebender herabsenkung der Produktivität ihren Cheff bestrafen. Und du hängst in diesen Drama irgendwo an einer relativ ungünstiger Position dazwischen. Die Software mag ein kleines Problem sein, die Menschen sind in der Regel wirklich das größere Problem aber es ist nicht immer nur Faulheit oder Ignoranz.

Grüße

nico

----------

## rukh

Das mit den Scheuklappen meinte ich eigentlich so, dass der Chef kein OO.o kennt bzw. weils nicht von Microsoft ist, ist es schlecht, usw.

Gut, natürchlich hat da jede Firma ihre eigenen Makros, die vor Jahren irgendwer mal zusammen gebastelt hat und seit dem nie wieder angesehen wurden, sondern immer nur frisch fröhlich benutzt wurden.

Da stimme ich Dir zu, dass es dann zu Problemen kommen kann.

Die andere Sache ist aber die, dass, wie Du schon sagtest, irgendwer die Software besorgt und sich die Angestellten danach richten müssen.

Vom Design her und der Bedienbarkeit des Endnutzers gibt es in den Desktop Umgebungen Gnome und KDE keinen Unterschied zu Windows (sieht ein wenig anders aus, verhält sich aber grundlegend identisch). OO.o wird auf die gleiche Weise bedient wie Office. Daher sehe ich dort kein Problem. 

Ich denke, die Probleme sind Betriebsinterne hacks, die von irgendjemanden vor Jahren implementiert wurden und kein Mensch mehr weiss wie die Skripte überhaupt funktionieren. Daher kann man dann auch nicht einfach migrieren.

Aber andererseits, wenn man den Umstieg wirklich möchte und nicht auf kommerzielle Windows Software angewiesen ist, sollte sich der Umstieg nicht so schwierig gestalten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

:roll:ich habe auch versucht Gentoo durchzuboxen..Leider ohne erfolg. Mein Chef will Microsoft sehen (Support, Release-Wechsel u.s.w.). Da braucht man einheitliche Systeme..Naja..schade.

----------

## nic0000

Hi rukh,

wir sind da ja überwiegend der selben Meinung

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke, die Probleme sind Betriebsinterne hacks, die von irgendjemanden vor Jahren implementiert wurden und kein Mensch mehr weiss wie die Skripte überhaupt funktionieren. Daher kann man dann auch nicht einfach migrieren.

 

Nee, dafür wird man ja bezahlt das man das kann. Daran liegt es nicht, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Die Ursache für dieses Phänomen ist eher darin zu suchen das es für Unternehmen zu wenig Supportangebote gibt. Wenn ich bei einem Unternehmen sage, das können wir alles über Linux machen, dann klingt das für die Geschäftsleitung wie "Ich verpasse euch einen schönen Nasenring mit einer kurzen Kette". Dann schieben sie gleich Filme von todbringender Abhängigkeit und launischen Linux Göttern. Es gibt viel weniger Angebot auf dem Markt der auch etwas an Erfahrungen vorweisen kann, dazu kommt das die Preise sich extrem unterscheiden. Zu billig ist genau so suspekt wie zu teuer.

Ich habe die größeren Projekte bei Banken und Versicherungen oder sonstig kritischen Bereichen gemacht und durfte fast immer eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung unterschreiben die mir verbietet über die Tätigkeiten und sogar teilweise über das Unternehmen selbst etwas Dritten zu erzählen. Ich kann die Projekte nichteinmal in mein Portofolio aufnehmen.

Dazu kommt noch daß sich die Kostenersparnis in der Regel erst nach 2-3 Jahren bemerkbar macht. Zumindest bei unternehmen bis 15 Personen.

Wenn du ein Unternehmen aufräumst und deren Geschäftsprozesse sowie Workflow analysierst, dann werden fast alle Macros etc. sowieso auf Rente geschickt und durch eine vernünftige Lösung ersetzt. Das ist unabhängig von Windows oder Linux oder Mac und kostet Geld je nach komplexität der Aufgabe.

Das Hauptproblem ist nur das die meisten Chefs das Problem aussitzen wollen bis irgendwann mal ein Software auf dem Markt ist welche alle ihre Probleme löst, wenig kostet und sie sich damit nicht beschäftigen brauchen weil sie ein breites Supportangebot hat. Naja, für IT kundige ist das natürlich ein Witz aber das ist oftmals ihre Einstellung dazu. M$ wirbt doch immer so schön für seine Produkte. Wenn ich nicht ständig dafür Feuerwehr spielen müsste würde ich glauben die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist von ihnen längst erfunden worden. Das Ende vom Lied ist, daß es nun mal viel mehr Lösungen für Windows gibt und deshalb auch die Entscheider sich bei Windows sicherer aufgehoben fühlen.

Die Frage ist jetzt wie dieser Umstand geändert werden könnte.

grüße

nico

EDIT: Stand der Umfrage:

Soll Linux ein OS für die Massen sein?

  Absolut! Linux soll Marktführer werden und M$ weit hinter sich lassen 17%   17%   [ 9 ]

  75% währe nicht schlecht 5%   5%   [ 3 ]

  50% finde ich gut 11%   11%   [ 6 ]

  25% würde reichen 43%   43%   [ 22 ]

  Nee, Linux soll nur etwas für Insider bleiben. 21%   21%   [ 11 ]

  Stimmen insgesamt : 51

----------

## misterjack

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ich persönlich Spiele sehr sehr wenig und mein letztes komplexes Spiel liegt bestimmt schon 2 Jahre zurück. Ich lese immer wieder das es viele neue Spiele für Liux gibt, auch so richtig Kommerzielle Sachen wie Doom und Co.
> 
> Hast du schon mal ein Spiel aus dieser Liga installiert und wenn ja was?

 

Wenn es native Spieleversionen für Linux gibt, dann laufen diese ebenfalls sehr rund und oft auch schneller als die Windowsversion. Problem ist hier die Hardware, für leidenschaftliche Spieler gibts als Grafikkarte nur ATI oder Nvidia. Gerade die ATI User sind ruckzuck zurück bei Windows, weil die Treiber ein Grauen sind im Gegensatz zu Nvidia.

Als Spiele seien mal Doom³, Q3, Q4, Enemy Territory, UT2004 genannt, die ich alle alle schonmal unter Linux gezockt habe oder noch zocke.

Aber auch cedega als "emulator" [1] ist nicht zu verachten, Spiele wie Counter-Strike werden vollständig unterstützt und noch einige mehr. Leider kostet cedega Geld was viele Spieler abhält, die dann lieber Windows nehmen welches dem Rechner beilag oder halt raubkopiert ist.

Um unter Linux effektiv spielen zu können, muss vor allem die Hardware passend sein und das nötige KnowHow da sein.

Weiteres Problem dabei sind oft Soundkarten. Meine unterstützt zwar Hardwaremixing, aber gleichzeitig TeamSpeak [2]  und Zocken habe ich noch nicht geschafft. Gerade bei den onboard Soundkarten gibt es ja häufig Probleme.

Deshalb habe ich immer noch ein Windows installiert, welches ich lediglich zum Gamen verwende.

[1] cedega ist kein wirklicher Emulator, es wandelt die Windowsaufrufe in Linuxaufrufe um

[2] TeamSpeak wird in Clans als Kommunikationsmittel genutzt um das TeamPlay zu optimieren

 *django013 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]gibt es noch die, die willig zum Wechsel sind, die auch bereit sind, nach Informationen zu suchen, zu recherchieren ...
> 
> ... und dann landet man in Foren, bei denen die Suchfunktion nicht/oder schlecht funktioniert,
> ...

 

So ging es mir, als ich SuSE mal installierte. Durch Freundeskreis bin ich aber dann etliche Jahre später zu Gentoo geraten und habe mich dann da dank großartigen Dokus eingearbeitet.

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir die Gründe für die Wahl eines Betriebssystems ansehe, sieht das etwa so aus: 
> 
> 1.) es soll sicher sein (im Sinne von keine Virenproblematik)
> 
> 2.) es soll bezahlbar sein (umsonst muss nicht, alle meine Kunden bezahlen mich)
> ...

 

So ist es bei uns auf Arbeit auch so. Ich arbeite bei www.diatom.de, einer Webhostingfirma. DIe Designer arbeiten mit Windows, Adobe Photoshop und Konsorten schlagen Gimp um Wellenlängen, während die Websitenprogrammierer mit Linux arbeiten. Wir wären ohne Unixtools und /bin/bash aufgeschmissen  :Wink: 

Auch zu Hause habe ich eine kleine Testmaschine mit installierten Windows um beim Proggen von Webseiten diese auf Design mit Firefox, Opera und IE zu prüfen. Gerade der CSS-Support vom IE ist der Horror  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Paladium findest du in keinem anderen OS, ist komplett ihre eigene Idee.

 

Bei dem Punkt bin ich sowieso mal gespannt was da noch kommt. Ich denke dann werden sich die Linux vs. Windows Communities noch mehr spalten.

Auch warte ich auf den Tag wo sich mein Monitor am Blue-Ray-Disc/HD-DVD-Player authentifizieren soll damit ich mir den Film ansehen kann (der sich anschliessend selbst vernichtet  :Wink:  ) Ob das wohl mit Linux läuft? Ist ja jetzt fast unmöglich Musik online zu kaufen die man problemlos unter Linux abspielen kann.

Und da es immer etwas geben wird um da was zu tricksen, was aber nicht auf Palladium laufen wird. Was meinst ihr wie lange dann die Verbraucher bevormunden lassen und die Kiddies bei Windows bleiben? Ich meine der Trend ist jetzt schon langsam zu spüren.

----------

## rukh

Das mit DRM/Paladium/usw. sind ja auch noch tolle Sachen, stimmt.

Aber leider ist es den meisten ja egal, ob sie die Musik, die sie bei iTunes oder so kaufen nur aufm iPod oder iTunes selber hören können. Mal sehen, was die Leute sagen würden, wenn man Kilometergeld fürs Auto bezahlen sollte. So ca. 5 Euro/gefahrenem km, und das Auto springt dann natürlich nur an, wenn die Sohlen der Schuhe aus dem selben Gummi wie die Reifen bestehen und das Benzin nur von einer speziellen Firma kommt. 

Aber mit Computern, Musik und Filmen kann mans ja machen.

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei dem Punkt bin ich sowieso mal gespannt was da noch kommt. Ich denke dann werden sich die Linux vs. Windows Communities noch mehr spalten.

 

Wieso spalten? Die Hersteller richten sich mit ihren Mist doch eh nie nach Linux. Solange Linux nicht z.B. tatsächlich 25% Maktanteil auf Desktop hat und es sich diese Tatsache wirklich nicht mehr vertuschen liese, dann würden sich auch die Hersteller ändern. Aber anderseits will ich auch garnich das es den ganzen DRM Schei* für Linux gibt. Kriege schon eh die Krise wenn Acrobat Reader per default sich fröhlich ins Web einwählt oder ich das Flashplugin von Macromedia nicht per Config Datei steuern kann da die Config binär ist.

Ich rechne eher mit den weiteren annähern der Communities. Denn die Windows Welt wird immer öfter neidisch auf Linux gucken bzw. sich öfter auch OS Programme auf ihre Rechner laden je größer der Druck seitens der Industrie wird. Die Linux Commiunity sollte mal endlich anfangen den armen Windows-Opfern mal mit Aufklärung und Verständniss zu begegnen und nicht nur mit Spott und Verachtung. Dann würden sie auch mehr auf Linux eingehen und sich nicht mehr alles von der Industrie "Multis" bieten lassen. Zur Zeit schielen sie ja alle zu MacOS rüber, was ja IMHO ein Unix ist.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch warte ich auf den Tag wo sich mein Monitor am Blue-Ray-Disc/HD-DVD-Player authentifizieren soll damit ich mir den Film ansehen kann (der sich anschliessend selbst vernichtet  ) Ob das wohl mit Linux läuft? Ist ja jetzt fast unmöglich Musik online zu kaufen die man problemlos unter Linux abspielen kann.

 

Ich halte den Kauf von Musik als Schwachsinn den ich nie unterstützt habe. Ich bin 30 und habe noch nie eine Platte/CD gekauft oder mir schenken lassen. Ich gehe auf Konzerte, wenn ich die Interpreten gut finde. Das meiste an Musik was ich gehört habe/höre ist eh Demo oder Underground. Die kommerziellen Sachen kommen ungefragt aus dem Radio oder Fernseher. Naja, da bin ich wohl eher die absolute ausnahme, aber ich wollte es mal erwähnt haben wieso ich das Problem so überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann  :Smile: 

Abgesehen davon steht in der aktuellen CT (23/2005) ein Artikel zu der zukunft der "Blue-Ray-Disc/HD-DVD-Player" Technik. Ich nehme aber an das du es schon gelesen hast  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und da es immer etwas geben wird um da was zu tricksen, was aber nicht auf Palladium laufen wird. Was meinst ihr wie lange dann die Verbraucher bevormunden lassen und die Kiddies bei Windows bleiben? Ich meine der Trend ist jetzt schon langsam zu spüren.

 

Jupp, das ist er wirklich (der Trend). Ich habe jetzt den ersten Windows Poweruser in meine Studie aufgenommen. Er ist unglaublich anstrengend mit seinen Wünschen und Gewohnheiten, aber ich muss da durch. Wenn er bleibt, dann kann ich auf jeden Fall sicher sein das weitere folgen werden. Die Zeit ist Reif und ich will M$ ans Bein pissen  :Smile: 

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Das mit DRM/Paladium/usw. sind ja auch noch tolle Sachen, stimmt.

 

Und einiges davon ist Orginal Idee von M$  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber leider ist es den meisten ja egal, ob sie die Musik, die sie bei iTunes oder so kaufen nur aufm iPod oder iTunes selber hören können. 
> 
> 

 

Naja, es ihnen nicht egal. Aber sie ziehen sich oft das was sie an Formaten brauchen aus dem Netz. Ich kenne keinen der seine Musik dann irgendwie extra konvertiert, wenn er das fertig und in guter Qualität aus dem Netzt schnell runterladen kann. Solange das geht wird sich niemand groß beschweren. Aber wenn wirklich DRM so aufschlägt das nur noch DRM geht und sie plötzlich merken das jetzt auch das Autoradio und sonstige Geräte bei Apple gekauft werden müssen weil sonst die Files keinNutzen mehr haben, dann würde sich das schnell ändern. Ich persönlich sehe aber die Entwicklung in eine ganz andere Richtung gehen. Ich glaube das das erwerben von Files noch schneller an bedeutung verliert als der erwerb von physikalischen CD/Platten/wasauchimmer davor. Es läuft alles auf ein "Pay by Use" oder ein Abonament aus. So nach dem Motto "All you can eat". Nur halt mit "hear" und/oder "see". Bestes Beispiel dafür ist ja die GEZ mit Radio und Fernsehen. Nur das diese Medien keine richtige interaktivität besitzen, abgesehen von irgendwelchen Wunschkonzerten. Dafür ist DRM eigentlich nur nützlich und damit werden sie es den Benutzer unterjubeln. Hauptargument der PR Abteilungen für DRM und TCPA wird aber die Steigerung der Sicherheit sein. Ist zwar ein Witz aber die Leute werden es fressen wenn man heute nicht beginnt massiv die Massen aufzuklären. Man lese nur zu diesem Thema die Aussagen von M$ zu TCPA und Spam sowie Viren. Sehr unterhaltsam, gerade wenn man sich selbst dabei erwischt hat vor dem Kunden/Cheff blödsinn geredet zu haben, relativiert es echt alles.  :Smile: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal sehen, was die Leute sagen würden, wenn man Kilometergeld fürs Auto bezahlen sollte. So ca. 5 Euro/gefahrenem km, und das Auto springt dann natürlich nur an, wenn die Sohlen der Schuhe aus dem selben Gummi wie die Reifen bestehen und das Benzin nur von einer speziellen Firma kommt. 
> 
> Aber mit Computern, Musik und Filmen kann mans ja machen.

 

Ja, das sind halt junge Medien welche sich schnell ändern. Naja, der Film und Musik nicht als Medium, denn die existieren ja schon länger, aber das Medium Computer hat den Zugang zu Musik und Film doch so stark verändert, das wir von einer revolutionären Veränderung sprechen können. Um solche Änderungen wie du sie beschreibst durchsetzen zu können müsste ja schon ein Monopolist am werke sein der sich politischen Mitteln entziehen kann. M$ wird es auch nicht ewig so leicht haben, dass sieht man ja schon mit den ganzen Linux-Initiativen des Bundes seine Verwaltung M$-Frei zu machen. Jetzt hat man allerdings den Eindruck M$ stehe über den Gesetz bzw. über der Politik.

Zurück zu deinem Beispiel:

Das Benzin kommt heute schon von "nur" 5-7 Firmen und wird mit der zunehmender Computerisierung des Autos auch irgendwann vielleicht auch ein Auto geben mit einem "Benzin-Simlock".

Die Deutschen sind so Obrigkeitshörig, daß wir das noch erleben werden mit der "PKW Maut" pro km.  :Wink: 

Darauf hin wird der Druck auf dem Markt größer, kleine und billige Flugzeuge bzw. "fliegende Autos" zu entwickeln  :Smile:  und so entgeht man dann der PKW-Maut und kommt schneller am Ziel an.

grüße

nico

----------

## rukh

 *Quote:*   

> Das Benzin kommt heute schon von "nur" 5-7 Firmen und wird mit der zunehmender Computerisierung des Autos auch irgendwann vielleicht auch ein Auto geben mit einem "Benzin-Simlock". 

 

Eben, im Moment kann man noch bei Esso/Shell/Aral/usw. tanken und kein Ding. Aber vor sowas muss man doch echt Schiss haben. Dann biste vielleicht an eine Tanke gebunden, die dann die Preise monopolistisch hoch und runter setzen kann. Sowas ist doch sehr unschön.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das ganze so in die Richtung der "fliegenden Autos" geht. Ansonsten sehe ich Schwarz für Deutschland (boar, ein irrer Wortwitz ab gestern  :Wink: ).

Also mal sehen was so auf einen zukommt und viel hoffen und tun, dass es gut wird. Ansonsten hilft ja nur die Flucht ins Ausland, wo es aber warscheinlich auch nicht besser ist.

----------

## misterjack

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Eben, im Moment kann man noch bei Esso/Shell/Aral/usw. tanken und kein Ding. Aber vor sowas muss man doch echt Schiss haben. Dann biste vielleicht an eine Tanke gebunden, die dann die Preise monopolistisch hoch und runter setzen kann. Sowas ist doch sehr unschön

 

Also Monopole dieser Art in Deutschland wären eh nie dauerhaft, ist doch Deutschland bestrebt Monopole zu unterbinden  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

Dich hätte ich fast vergessen  :Wink: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es native Spieleversionen für Linux gibt, dann laufen diese ebenfalls sehr rund und oft auch schneller als die Windowsversion. Problem ist hier die Hardware, für leidenschaftliche Spieler gibts als Grafikkarte nur ATI oder Nvidia. Gerade die ATI User sind ruckzuck zurück bei Windows, weil die Treiber ein Grauen sind im Gegensatz zu Nvidia.

 

Mich persönlich stört hauptsächlich das die Treiber keine OS Treiber sind. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Gamer und sollte lieber mal meine Fresse halten  :Wink: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Spiele seien mal Doom³, Q3, Q4, Enemy Territory, UT2004 genannt, die ich alle alle schonmal unter Linux gezockt habe oder noch zocke.
> 
> Aber auch cedega als "emulator" [1] ist nicht zu verachten, Spiele wie Counter-Strike werden vollständig unterstützt und noch einige mehr. Leider kostet cedega Geld was viele Spieler abhält, die dann lieber Windows nehmen welches dem Rechner beilag oder halt raubkopiert ist.

 

Ich habe mir jetzt den Thrad mal zum Anlass genommen die Linux-Spiele wieder unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Zur Zeit habe ich einen klassiker aus meinen Spieltagen wiedergefunden. warzone2100 unter der GPL-2, das hat mich dann doch etwas verwundert.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um unter Linux effektiv spielen zu können, muss vor allem die Hardware passend sein und das nötige KnowHow da sein.

 

Leider ist das fast immer eine Lotterie und Googleorgie.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiteres Problem dabei sind oft Soundkarten. Meine unterstützt zwar Hardwaremixing, aber gleichzeitig TeamSpeak [2]  und Zocken habe ich noch nicht geschafft. Gerade bei den onboard Soundkarten gibt es ja häufig Probleme.

 

Ja, das ist eine Welt die ich noch absolut nicht durchblicke unter Linux. Es ist einfach zu kompliziert. Ich habe ersteinmal mich aus dem Bereich zurückgezogen um nicht Wahnsinnig zu werden.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deshalb habe ich immer noch ein Windows installiert, welches ich lediglich zum Gamen verwende.

 

Das empfehle ich auch den Leuten die spielen wollen. Oder Sie sollen sich einen 2 Rechner für Arbeiten zulegen und via Remotdesktop und/oder KVM benutzen.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [2] TeamSpeak wird in Clans als Kommunikationsmittel genutzt um das TeamPlay zu optimieren

 

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Warum wird gerade das genommen und nicht skype oder sip? Mangel an Konferenzschaltung? Ich bin da nicht so bewandert. Sry 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So ging es mir, als ich SuSE mal installierte. Durch Freundeskreis bin ich aber dann etliche Jahre später zu Gentoo geraten und habe mich dann da dank großartigen Dokus eingearbeitet.

 

Ja, das hat mir auch sehr gut unter Gentoo gefallen. Z.Z finde ich aber das die Qualität der Doku anfängt zu hinken und die Projekte leicht ins drifften kommen. Anderseits ist das Gentoo-Handbuch so geschrieben das selbst Linux Anfänger damit klarkommen können (OK, mit schwitzen, aber immerhin) anderseits reißt das abrupt ab. Solche Projekte wie gentoo-wiki.com sind zwar sehr gut aber es werden viele Themen schlichtweg nicht konsequent weiterbehandelt oder eventuelle Lücken schon seit längerem nicht geschlossen. Naja, anderseits ist es beachtlich wie schnell sich da etwas tut. 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So ist es bei uns auf Arbeit auch so. Ich arbeite bei www.diatom.de, einer Webhostingfirma. DIe Designer arbeiten mit Windows, Adobe Photoshop und Konsorten schlagen Gimp um Wellenlängen, während die Websitenprogrammierer mit Linux arbeiten. Wir wären ohne Unixtools und /bin/bash aufgeschmissen 

 

Also ich habe mal spaßeshalber bisschen mit sodipodi/gimp/scribus gearbeitet und Resultate damit erzielt die meine Designprofis für 100% mit Freehand/Photoshop/QuarkX erzeugt hielten. Ich habe in der Gestaltung gearbeitet seit ich 14 bin und habe die Entwicklung einiger Software Produkte fast von Beginn an mitverfolgt (damals Mac) und kann nur sagen das ich solche aussagen wie "schlagen  um Wellenlängen" für einen Mythos halte. Kaum einer Arbeitet mit diesen Tools der das behauptet. Die ganzen Aussagen a la "Das hat aber die Features A, B und C hat das deins auch? Nee, dann ist es untauglich" kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen. Ich sehe die meisten Designer heute nur am herumprobieren bis es ihnen bzw. dem Auftraggeber/Vorgesetzen gefällt, die sind natürlich auf komplexe Filter und Werkzeuge angewiesen. Ein richtiger Designer hat die Idee schon zu 80% oder mehr fertig im Kopf bevor er sich an den Rechner setzt. Früher mussten wir Teilweise 5-10( Programme benutzen, heute muss das gesamte Projekt in einem Programm erzeugt werden. Das einzige bahnbrechende was ich in der letzten 2 bis 3 Versionen gesehen habe ist die Einführung der Projektverwaltung/Projekt Managment bei den bekannten Produktlinien was aber noch mehr dazu führt das es alles ein einziges Programm wird. Das hilft in erster Linie den Hersteller (Produktbindung) sowie dem Art Direktor bzw nützt wirklich in einer Firma mit einem Workflow etwas. Gemessen an der Komplexität der Entwürfe werden die Lösungen unverhältnissmässig aufgebläht und überladen. Ich konnte mit den ganzen OS Tools nach sehr kurzer Einarbeitungszeit alles nachbauen was mir die Profis vorgesetzt haben. Der Zeitfaktor war im direktvergleich deutlich besser denn selbst Vollzeitkräfte kennen nicht mehr alle Funktionen bzw Wege. 

So langsam sollte man auch hier aus der Aschenputtel-Ecke herraustreten. Eine Agentur nur mit OS Tools währe für mich mal ein interessantes Projekt  :Wink: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch zu Hause habe ich eine kleine Testmaschine mit installierten Windows um beim Proggen von Webseiten diese auf Design mit Firefox, Opera und IE zu prüfen. Gerade der CSS-Support vom IE ist der Horror 

 

Der Trend zum 2 Rechner  :Smile: 

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *rukh wrote:*   Eben, im Moment kann man noch bei Esso/Shell/Aral/usw. tanken und kein Ding. Aber vor sowas muss man doch echt Schiss haben. Dann biste vielleicht an eine Tanke gebunden, die dann die Preise monopolistisch hoch und runter setzen kann. Sowas ist doch sehr unschön 
> 
> Also Monopole dieser Art in Deutschland wären eh nie dauerhaft, ist doch Deutschland bestrebt Monopole zu unterbinden 

 

Das ist ja kein Monopol sondern ein besonderer Vertrag zwischen dir und der Tankstellen-Kette.

Wenn der Preis gut genug ist werden die Leute das auch machen. Für die TankstellenKonzerne ist es aber wichtig die Einhaltung des Vertrages zu überwachen. Das war bis jetzt nicht so ohne weiteres Möglich, mit der ganzen Technik im Auto könnte sich das ja ändern.

Aus markttechnischer Sicht macht es ja kein Sinn z.B. 15% Rabatt an einen Kunden zu geben wenn er ungebunden ist, denn dann wird die Konkurenz mitziehen um diesen Kunden zurück zu bekommen. Preisdumping ist die Folge, was kein Ölkonzern wirklich will. Wenn der Kunde aber wirklich nur deinen Stoff tanken kann und der Vertrag über längere Zeiträume geht z.B. 24Monate, dann sieht die Sache anders aus. Dann wird mittelfristig sogar der Preis auf dem freien Markt ansteigen und die Tankstellen-Dichte wird optimiert da man ja noch besser weiß wo die Kunden wirklich sind und was sie verbrauchen.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl vom Thema abzukommen

grüße

nico

----------

## rukh

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl vom Thema abzukommen

 

Finde ich nicht.

Ich versuche Computer Laien immer den Unterschied zwischen IE und (anderer Browser, der auf jeden Fall besser ist [im Moment]) anhand von Autos zu erklären. Das verstehen die Meisten eher. Anstatt den Sachen zu erzählen wie "ja, der hat Tabbed Browsing, PopUp Blocker, Module, usw.", denn da kommt meistens nur "Bla Bla Bla" an, sage ich denen stell Dir mal vor Dein IE wär nen Auto und der (andere Browser) wär auch nen Auto. In dem Fall wär der IE nen Trabbi oder noch was, was Karl Benz noch selbst gefahren hat. Der (andere Browser) wäre dann ein Mercedes SLK mit allem drum und dran.

So ziemlich alle Leute, denen ich das so erzähle bekommens dann auf die Reihe und sehen dann das Licht und wenden sich ab von dem Bösen.  :Twisted Evil: 

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, sobald Linux mehr in die Mitte rückt, gibt es auch mehr Software.

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl vom Thema abzukommen 
> 
> Finde ich nicht.

 

Na, dann bin ich beruhigt  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Ich versuche Computer Laien immer den Unterschied zwischen IE und (anderer Browser, der auf jeden Fall besser ist [im Moment]) anhand von Autos zu erklären. Das verstehen die Meisten eher. Anstatt den Sachen zu erzählen wie "ja, der hat Tabbed Browsing, PopUp Blocker, Module, usw.", denn da kommt meistens nur "Bla Bla Bla" an, sage ich denen stell Dir mal vor Dein IE wär nen Auto und der (andere Browser) wär auch nen Auto. In dem Fall wär der IE nen Trabbi oder noch was, was Karl Benz noch selbst gefahren hat. Der (andere Browser) wäre dann ein Mercedes SLK mit allem drum und dran.

 

 :Very Happy:  Ich versuche es auch immer über Autos zu vermitteln. Eigentlich kann man alles nehmen, solange die Leute dazu passende Erfahrungen haben. Ich selbst fahre kein Auto aber fast alle haben Ahnung von Autos bzw. halten sich für gute Autofahrer.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So ziemlich alle Leute, denen ich das so erzähle bekommens dann auf die Reihe und sehen dann das Licht und wenden sich ab von dem Bösen. 
> 
> 

 

Hehe  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, sobald Linux mehr in die Mitte rückt, gibt es auch mehr Software.

 

Die Frage ist nur was kann unternommen werden damit es in die Mitte rückt. Nur warten und hoffen ist mir zu wenig, ich möchte deshalb die Gründe wissen wieso es sich nicht in den letzten 10 Jahren auf z.B. 25% etabliert hat bzw. was jetzt noch dazu fehlt.

grüße

nico

----------

## misterjack

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Dich hätte ich fast vergessen 

 

 :Razz: 

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Mich persönlich stört hauptsächlich das die Treiber keine OS Treiber sind. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Gamer und sollte lieber mal meine Fresse halten 

 

mich auch, aber was soll man machen. ich bin nich so "fanatisch" und kaufe mir eine graka mit der ich dann nich mehr in dem maße zocken kann, nur weil die schnittstellen freigegeben sind und/oder der mitgelieferte treiber OSS ist.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir jetzt den Thrad mal zum Anlass genommen die Linux-Spiele wieder unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Zur Zeit habe ich einen klassiker aus meinen Spieltagen wiedergefunden. warzone2100 unter der GPL-2, das hat mich dann doch etwas verwundert.

 

muss ich mal antesten  :Wink: 

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ja, das ist eine Welt die ich noch absolut nicht durchblicke unter Linux. Es ist einfach zu kompliziert. Ich habe ersteinmal mich aus dem Bereich zurückgezogen um nicht Wahnsinnig zu werden.

 

Jepp ein kompliziertes Gebiet, habe mich wie wahnsinnig gefreut als ich 5.1 Sound DVDs entlocken konnte  :Wink: 

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo wir schon dabei sind: Warum wird gerade das genommen und nicht skype oder sip? Mangel an Konferenzschaltung? Ich bin da nicht so bewandert. Sry 
> 
> 

 

einfach gesagt, ist skype wie ICQ und teamspeak wir IRC  :Very Happy: 

man verbindet sich mit einem Server und joint dann einen Channel und kann mit allen labern die in dem Chan drin sind

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ja, das hat mir auch sehr gut unter Gentoo gefallen. Z.Z finde ich aber das die Qualität der Doku anfängt zu hinken und die Projekte leicht ins drifften kommen. Anderseits ist das Gentoo-Handbuch so geschrieben das selbst Linux Anfänger damit klarkommen können (OK, mit schwitzen, aber immerhin) anderseits reißt das abrupt ab. Solche Projekte wie gentoo-wiki.com sind zwar sehr gut aber es werden viele Themen schlichtweg nicht konsequent weiterbehandelt oder eventuelle Lücken schon seit längerem nicht geschlossen. Naja, anderseits ist es beachtlich wie schnell sich da etwas tut. 

 

Als ergänzende Doku-Quelle gibt es ja noch de.gentoo-wiki.com  :Smile:  fleißige Autoren sind da immer gefragt.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich habe mal spaßeshalber bisschen mit sodipodi/gimp/scribus gearbeitet und Resultate damit erzielt die meine Designprofis für 100% mit Freehand/Photoshop/QuarkX erzeugt hielten. Ich habe in der Gestaltung gearbeitet seit ich 14 bin und habe die Entwicklung einiger Software Produkte fast von Beginn an mitverfolgt (damals Mac) und kann nur sagen das ich solche aussagen wie "schlagen  um Wellenlängen" für einen Mythos halte. [...]
> 
> So langsam sollte man auch hier aus der Aschenputtel-Ecke herraustreten. Eine Agentur nur mit OS Tools währe für mich mal ein interessantes Projekt 
> ...

 

Bezüglich diesen Gebiet muss ich mich komplett raushalten, absolut nicht mein Fach

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Der Trend zum 2 Rechner 

 

mittlerweile drei mit meinen router, der letztere läuft auch als web/ftp/fax/... server

----------

## nic0000

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> mich auch, aber was soll man machen. ich bin nich so "fanatisch" und kaufe mir eine graka mit der ich dann nich mehr in dem maße zocken kann, nur weil die schnittstellen freigegeben sind und/oder der mitgelieferte treiber OSS ist.

 

Naja, da hat uns die Industrie an den Eiern. Wenn wir nichts kaufen ist Linux kein Markt der sich lohnt, wenn wir kaufen halten sie es für richtig was sie da machen. Ich glaube es ist besser trotzdem das mitzumachen bis Linux stark genug ist auch der Industrie ein aufzudrücken. Reicht ja wenn die vorletzte Technologie freigeben wird. Dann werden die Treiber stabiler und insgesamt besser werden, davon könnte dann eventuell auch die dann aktuelle chip Genaration profitieren. Naja, ich habe davon wie gesagt keine Ahnung.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Ich habe mir jetzt den Thrad mal zum Anlass genommen die Linux-Spiele wieder unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Zur Zeit habe ich einen klassiker aus meinen Spieltagen wiedergefunden. warzone2100 unter der GPL-2, das hat mich dann doch etwas verwundert. 
> 
> muss ich mal antesten 

 

Ja das spiel ist echt gelungen. Ich muss bei gelegenheit mal rumforschen und sehen ob die alten Videos von CD sich einbinden lassen bzw. ob man es eindeutschen kann.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jepp ein kompliziertes Gebiet, habe mich wie wahnsinnig gefreut als ich 5.1 Sound DVDs entlocken konnte 
> 
> 

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du Glücklicher.

Ich habe im Bereich MulitMedia nur Probleme bis jetzt, aber keine Zeit sich darum zu kümmern. Mein Kaffeine stürtzt reproduzierbar ab wenn es vcd abspielen soll. Ich habe eine Soundkarte mit 6 Analogen Ausgängen für meinen 5.1 Verstärker und weiß bis heute nicht wie ich es einrichten soll.

Irgendwie ist mir das zu viel und ich komme in den Gebiet nicht weiter.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> einfach gesagt, ist skype wie ICQ und teamspeak wir IRC 
> 
> man verbindet sich mit einem Server und joint dann einen Channel und kann mit allen labern die in dem Chan drin sind

 

Also eine Mega Konfernzschaltung. Gut zu wissen.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als ergänzende Doku-Quelle gibt es ja noch de.gentoo-wiki.com  fleißige Autoren sind da immer gefragt.

 

Ja, aber dann kommt der MisterJack und löscht einfach Kommentarlos meine Artikel weg. Dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr, zumal ich auch kein Backup davon hatte. Jetzt schreibe ich hier im Forum kleine Hilfen.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bezüglich diesen Gebiet muss ich mich komplett raushalten, absolut nicht mein Fach
> 
> 

 

Bei den Meisten die Linux einsetzen ist das nicht ihr Gebiet. Daher glauben sie ja immer den Designern diesen Schrott von wegen "Ist unersetztbar". Photoschop hat einen, in meinen einen Einzigen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber Gimp. Das ist die Umrechnung von RGB auf CMYK und Spezialdruckfarben wie Pantone etc. was nicht ganz so trivial ist wie es sich anhört. Daher ist es für Print wirklich das Maß der Dinge. Aber für die ganzen Webdesigner und pseudo Werbeagenturen ist das IMO rausgeschmissenes Geld zumal es reicht die Datei vor der Abgabe zum Drucker das durch jemanden mit Drucker erfahrung remastern zu lassen. (In größeren Agenturen wird oftmals noch ein Proofprint mit spezielen Printern vor Ort erzeugt, das geht immer über spezielle Hände da einfach zu teuer.)

Um noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Die meisten die heute in der Gestaltung arbeiten sind absolut unkreativ und nicht in der Lage mit einfachen Werkzeugen etwas interessantes zu machen. Deshalb wird ja auch so viel geklaut und deshalb brauchen sie auch alle die selben Programme um es nachbauen zu können. Echt erbärmlich.

Naja, wenn die ersten Designer anfangen professionell mit Gimp, Inkskape/Sodipodi und Co. zu arbeiten wird es sich schnell ändern. Keine andere Branche ist so gierig auf individualität wie die "creativen". 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Der Trend zum 2 Rechner  
> 
> mittlerweile drei mit meinen router, der letztere läuft auch als web/ftp/fax/... server

 

Ich sollte wohl auf IBM Blade Server zurückgreifen, denn bei mir haben die Server die Kontrolle übernommen  :Wink: 

ICh habe letztens mal nachgerechnet und ich komme auf satte 17 Testsysteme bei mir zu Hause. Davon sind die Server im Rechenzentrum nicht eingerechnet. Glückliche weise sind wieder ein paar in "mission" und verliehen. Aber es ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Ich dachte es sind nur so um die 6-8 Rechner.

grüße

nico

----------

## Inte

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *nic0000 wrote:*   Ich habe mir jetzt den Thrad mal zum Anlass genommen die Linux-Spiele wieder unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Zur Zeit habe ich einen klassiker aus meinen Spieltagen wiedergefunden. warzone2100 unter der GPL-2, das hat mich dann doch etwas verwundert. muss ich mal antesten  Ja das spiel ist echt gelungen. Ich muss bei gelegenheit mal rumforschen und sehen ob die alten Videos von CD sich einbinden lassen bzw. ob man es eindeutschen kann.

 Ist zwar [OT], aber für die Videos gibt es unter Linux leider keinen Player weil der Hersteller die in so einem komischen eigenen Format prodiziert hat.(laut FAQ).

----------

## nic0000

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ist zwar [OT], aber für die Videos gibt es unter Linux leider keinen Player weil der Hersteller die in so einem komischen eigenen Format prodiziert hat.(laut FAQ).

 

Danke. Schade ich dachte die hätten alles unter die GPL gestellt, also auch den Player. Aber vielleicht gehört der Player ihnen gar nicht ;-(

Abfilmen und einbauen  :Smile: 

grüße

nico

----------

## misterjack

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Ja, aber dann kommt der MisterJack und löscht einfach Kommentarlos meine Artikel weg. Dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr, zumal ich auch kein Backup davon hatte. Jetzt schreibe ich hier im Forum kleine Hilfen.

 

Grundlos lösche ich keine Artikel, außer sie sind einfach doppelt vorhanden, Spam oder informationslos. Kommentarlos übrigens auch nicht, denn man kann immer unter "Letzte Änderungen" oder unter den Logs (unter Spezialseiten) nachlesen diesen nachlesen

----------

## nic0000

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Grundlos lösche ich keine Artikel, außer sie sind einfach doppelt vorhanden, Spam oder informationslos. 

 

Tja, dann hast du diesmal schei*e gebaut  :Razz: 

Es ist aber auch bestimmt ein Jahr her und ging um einen Drucker der nicht von Printing.org unterstützt wurde, aber trotzdem mit einem kleinen Hack zur mitarbeit überredet werden konnte.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Kommentarlos übrigens auch nicht, denn man kann immer unter "Letzte Änderungen" oder unter den Logs (unter Spezialseiten) nachlesen diesen nachlesen

 

Da war nichts zu finden was mir als Erklärung geholfen hätte über den Schmerz hinwegzukommen. Zumal auch der ganze Beitrag gelöscht wurde und auch nicht wieder hervor zu holen war.

Ist ja auch egal, ich tippe nichts mehr in Wikis ein ohne ein Backup davon vorher zu machen.

Wenn man in öffentlichen Raum aktiv wird muss man auch mit so etwas rechnen, wir sind ja alles nur Menschen und du pflegst das ja auch ehrenamtlich  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## dalu

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Suche Gründe für das scheitern von Linux als Mainstream OS

 

Die neusten Kommerziellen Spiele gibt es nicht, darum fällt linux flach als Mainstream OS.

So einfach.

----------

## nic0000

 *dalu wrote:*   

> Die neusten Kommerziellen Spiele gibt es nicht, darum fällt linux flach als Mainstream OS.
> 
> So einfach.

 

Nee, du machst es dir so einfach. Das ist also jetzt ein Naturgesetz oder was? Werden also Windowsmaschinen nur zum Spielen gekauft? Demnach dürfte ja Windows auch bald aussterben denn es gibt ja Spielkonsolen.

Tut mir Leid, aber mit deiner Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen. 

grüße

nico

----------

## dalu

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *dalu wrote:*   Die neusten Kommerziellen Spiele gibt es nicht, darum fällt linux flach als Mainstream OS.
> 
> So einfach. 
> 
> Nee, du machst es dir so einfach. Das ist also jetzt ein Naturgesetz oder was? Werden also Windowsmaschinen nur zum Spielen gekauft? Demnach dürfte ja Windows auch bald aussterben denn es gibt ja Spielkonsolen.
> ...

 

also gut, frage ich freunde (um die 30jährigen), kommt probiert mal linux aus, sagen die:

kann man damit auch alles machen was man mit windows macht?

sagen ich: ja bis auf spiele.

antwort: ok dann ist das nichts für mich.

oder damit kenn ich mich nicht aus.

vor allem wird so dvdweise software unbrachbar.

ich kenn leute die haben den pc nur um immer die neuesten filme mit emule/bittorrent runterzuladen, und vielleicht noch bilder von der digicam zu speichern.  das ist die norm.

glaub es oder nicht, keine spiele, kein erfolg.

wieso war der c64 erfolgreicher als der schneider cpc , obwohl der schneider ein besseres basic hatte und cp/m und grafik?

der c64 hatte spiele.

wieso hatten mehr leute amigas als atari sts? 

weil der amiga mehr spiele hatte.

wieso war die playstation erfolgreicher als der n64 ?

weil die playstation mehr spiele hatte, blutigere und dazu noch kopierbare.

wieso nutzt die masse windows und nicht linux?

weil es mehr spiele gibt für windows als für linux, mit besserer grafik , und story , mehr auswahl.

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Demnach dürfte ja Windows auch bald aussterben denn es gibt ja Spielkonsolen.

 

Dem muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Unter Windows kann man leider noch etwas mehr machen und deshalb für die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler interessanter sein als eine Spielkonsole, die noch mal Geld kostet und die Spiele soviel mehr kosten als PC Spiele.

Aber nochmal zum Thema zurück:

(1)  Kein Boot'n'Go

(2)  Keine Mainstreamspiele

(3)  Kein bekanntes Office

(4)  Kaum kommerzielle Software für den 0815 Kunden

(5)  0815 Kunden sind zu faul

Ad (1): Wird dran gearbeitet

Ad (2), (4): Wird sich von selbst regeln, sobald genug Nachfrage da ist

Ad (3): Hängt auch mit (5) zusammen, da sich die Nutzer nicht umgewöhnen möchten

Ad (5): 

Wird sich wahrscheinlich nie ändern, da sich 0815 Nutzer nicht in die Materie reinhängen möchten (deshalb haben sie auch mit Windows so viele Probleme [zb. Zobmie PCs], usw.). Damit dieser Punkt revidiert werden kann, muss sich die Einstellung der Nutzer ändern, wird sich aber nicht (vielleicht ändert sich das alles mit der nächsten Generation, die schon mit Computern aufwächst).

Ansonsten fällt mir im Moment nichts mehr ein.

EDIT: Blöde BB Liste

----------

## nic0000

 *dalu wrote:*   

> also gut, frage ich freunde (um die 30jährigen), kommt probiert mal linux aus, sagen die:
> 
> kann man damit auch alles machen was man mit windows macht?
> 
> sagen ich: ja bis auf spiele.
> ...

 

Das trifft ja für mänliches Publikum zwischen 15-35 Jahren zu. Ist das jetzt etwa der Mainsream? Was ist mit den ganzen Frauen und Leuten über 40 und den ganzen Unternehmen? Die benutzen also alle keinen Computer, denn sie spielen ja nicht. Auch ist das ja auch keine Mehrheit. Verstehe ich dich jetzt da richtig?

 *dalu wrote:*   

> vor allem wird so dvdweise software unbrachbar.

 

Oh ja, das ist natürlich ein drama. Das viele Geld für die Rohlinge.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> ich kenn leute die haben den pc nur um immer die neuesten filme mit emule/bittorrent runterzuladen, und vielleicht noch bilder von der digicam zu speichern.  das ist die norm.

 

Die kenne ich auch und die machen das alles mit einen Server in der Abstellkammer. Überwiegend mit Linux.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> glaub es oder nicht, keine spiele, kein erfolg.

 

Demnach hätte sich auch Win95 nicht gegen dos durchsetzen können. Denn am Anfang gab es ja dafür nur eine Handvoll spiele. Hast recht, es ist absolut Hoffnungslos. Denn so etwas wie Spielangebot ist für alle Zeiten unter der Lizenz von M$. Was für ein Blödsinn. Die Hersteller werden nachziehen wenn sie einen Markt wittern, das ist in erster Linie dynamisch und kann sich auch sehr kurzfristig ändern. 

 *dalu wrote:*   

> wieso war der c64 erfolgreicher als der schneider cpc , obwohl der schneider ein besseres basic hatte und cp/m und grafik?
> 
> der c64 hatte spiele.

 

Nein am Anfang hatte er einfach den besseren Preis und den besseren Distributionsweg. Erst danach hatte er die Spiele.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> wieso hatten mehr leute amigas als atari sts? .

 

Weil der nur für die Musiker interessant war und der Amiga von anbegin als Spielkonsole mit guten P/L auf dem Markt kam.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> weil der amiga mehr spiele hatte..

 

Und wo ist Amiga heute? Das war doch mal der Markführer?

Wo sit Commodore?

Wo ist Atari?

Wo wird irgendwann mal M$ sein?

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wieso war die playstation erfolgreicher als der n64 ?.

 

Keine Ahnung, hat mich dann nicht mehr so interessiert.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> weil die playstation mehr spiele hatte, blutigere und dazu noch kopierbare.

 

Stimmt habe ja selbst den ganzen Freaks den Chip eingebaut  :Smile: 

 *dalu wrote:*   

> wieso nutzt die masse windows und nicht linux?
> 
> weil es mehr spiele gibt für windows als für linux, mit besserer grafik , und story , mehr auswahl.

 

Das stimmt ja auch, aber es gibt zunehmend kommerziele Titel auch für Linux.

Der mainstream ist nicht nur der 15-35 Jährige mit spieltrieb.

Die Qualitäten von Linux stärker steigt als die von Windows was dazu führen wird das immer mehr Linux zum Einsatz kommt. 

Was mich stört ist immer diese Einstellung "Wenn ich das nicht brauche, dann brauchen es die anderen auch nicht". Es ist nun mal nicht so einfach. Nur weil ich im Rollstuhl sitze, bedeutet es daß nicht das die ganze Welt nur aus Rampen bestehen sollte und Treppen abgeschafft werden können. Zumal die stille Mehrheit zu Fuß unterwegs ist.

So, ich muß jetzt los und daher breche ich so abrupt ab.

grüße

nico

----------

## dalu

naja, bischen weniger fanatismus bitte  :Smile: 

das das mit dem runterladen und den kisten im keller kommt war klar.

ansonsten könnte ich jetzt auch stück für stück deine antworten zerpflügen, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine lust im moment, du hörst dich nämlich ziemlich streitsüchtig an.

die chance wird linux mit vista/longhorn release haben.

wenn microsoft es versaut und keiner mehr runtergeladene filme oder spiele spielen kann ist der ofen aus, und die leute werden nach alternativen suchen, es sei denn die vertriebe bieten die filme und spiele für 5-15  pro kopie an, was ich aber nicht denke, denn die gier ist stärker.

ansonsten stimme ich sinngemäß rukh zu.

----------

## Lockheed

Die meisten von euch scheinen unter Mainstream-OS ein Spielebetriebssystem zu verstehen...

Ich bin eigentlich schon zufrieden mit einem OS, wenn es so stabil ist, dass man es auch problemslos Tage lang laufen haben kann, wenn man sich nicht fürchten muss, dass man kurz mal ohne Firewall ins Internet muss und wenn man relativ schnell durch gute Logs herausfinden kann, wo ein Fehler liegt, wenn sich einer eingeschlichen hat (meist durch Userverschulden)...

Deshalb bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Linux und komme mit den kleinen Spielchen die es dafür gibt für zwischendurch auch recht gut aus. Aber eigentlich möchte ich mit meinem System ja arbeiten können und nicht spielen. 

lg lockeed

----------

## hoschi

 *dalu wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Suche Gründe für das scheitern von Linux als Mainstream OS 
> 
> Die neusten Kommerziellen Spiele gibt es nicht, darum fällt linux flach als Mainstream OS.
> 
> So einfach.

 

Was meine Signatur nicht sagt: Ich spiele sogar noch Quake3 auf dem Laptop (der hat nur Intel-Grafik), für Quake4 muss der Desktop eben ran.

Und irgendwo liegt auch noch die UT2003 CD rum...

----------

## hoschi

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Die meisten von euch scheinen unter Mainstream-OS ein Spielebetriebssystem zu verstehen...
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich schon zufrieden mit einem OS, wenn es so stabil ist, dass man es auch problemslos Tage lang laufen haben kann, wenn man sich nicht fürchten muss, dass man kurz mal ohne Firewall ins Internet muss und wenn man relativ schnell durch gute Logs herausfinden kann, wo ein Fehler liegt, wenn sich einer eingeschlichen hat (meist durch Userverschulden)...
> 
> Deshalb bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Linux und komme mit den kleinen Spielchen die es dafür gibt für zwischendurch auch recht gut aus. Aber eigentlich möchte ich mit meinem System ja arbeiten können und nicht spielen. 
> ...

 

 stabil

 man kurz mal ohne Firewall ins Internet 

Dito.

Beim ersteren disqualifiziert sich Windows durch die "komische" Speicherverwaltung (das Wort "Schlecht" benutze ich mit bedacht nicht), beim zweiten durch den Praxiseinsatz. Eine Firewall, Virenscanner, Trojanerscanner und Wasauchimmer darf nach meinem Verständnis nicht nötig sein für den normalen Desktopeinsatz.

Deswegen muss wegen mir auch Linux nicht gleich das von 90% aller User verwendete OS sein, den die ganzen "Daus" schaffen es auch Linux durch eigene Kraft so angreifbar zu machen, so dass man extrem aufpassen muss. Was ich nicht will ist eine Monokultur, egal durch wenn geprägt, denn die scheitert zwangsläufig - spätestens an dem IQ der User.

Die ersten die es erwischt sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Nutzer von Linux 9.1 - egal wie sicher die Standardkonfiguration des Systems ist.

Wenn ich also Windows installieren müsst, dann ganz klar Win98SE: Oder schon mal was von einem neuen Virus extra für Windows98SE gehört?

Das gleich zwar die Konstruktionsfehler im System nicht aus, aber da die "Win-NT Monokultur" die ganzen Kräfte der ganzen Bösewichte in sich bindet...

----------

## rukh

Das Problem an den Viren ist immer noch das Teil zwischen Tastatur und Stuhl. Es gibt leider immer noch Leute, die auf Mails reagieren, die eine Bank schickt, bei der sie gar nicht Kunde sind. Oder Leute die wirklich jedes Attachment aufmachen, auch von Emails, deren Absender sie nicht kennen.

Ich wäre eigentlich dafür, dass jeder EMail User einen PGP Schlüssel hat und damit dann automatisch seine Emails signiert werden. Würde recht viele Phishing Versuche im Sande verlaufen lassen. Naja, da es aber kaum einer kennt, wirds nicht verwendet bzw. das Passwort eingeben ist zu anstrengend.

----------

## nic0000

 *dalu wrote:*   

> naja, bischen weniger fanatismus bitte 

 

Ach komm, die Gründe liegen in der Form deines Auftritts begründet und nicht weil du etwas "böses" zu Linux gesagt hast. Das solltest du schon mal unterscheiden. Hättest du den ersten Post dir verkniffen und gleich wie beim 2ten angefangen, dann hätte ich dich auch nicht anfahren brauchen. So einfach ist das mit mir auszukommen  :Razz: 

 *dalu wrote:*   

> das das mit dem runterladen und den kisten im keller kommt war klar.

 

Das ist überhaupt nicht klar und hat mich eine menge Arbeit gekostet. Jetzt wollen sie allerdings auch von sich aus nicht mehr zurück.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> ansonsten könnte ich jetzt auch stück für stück deine antworten zerpflügen, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine lust im moment, du hörst dich nämlich ziemlich streitsüchtig an.

 

Ich glaube kaum das du gegen diese Argumente groß etwas erzählen kannst, denn ich hatte sowohl einen CPC als auch einen Amiga und habe das alles live miterlebt. So senil bin ich noch nicht (glaube ich). Ansonsten danke ich dir für das Kompliment.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> die chance wird linux mit vista/longhorn release haben.

 

<seitenhieb>Wieso? Wird es dafür keine Spiele mehr geben?</seitenhieb>

 *dalu wrote:*   

> wenn microsoft es versaut und keiner mehr runtergeladene filme oder spiele spielen kann ist der ofen aus, und die leute werden nach alternativen suchen, es sei denn die vertriebe bieten die filme und spiele für 5-15  pro kopie an, was ich aber nicht denke, denn die gier ist stärker.

 

Ich glaube nicht das das so kommen wird. M$ macht es einem leider nicht so einfach. Bei dem 2ten Punkt würde ich sagen das erst ein mal in Richtung "on Demand" und "Pay by View" gehen. Das ist dann durchaus für 5€ zu haben. Du wirst auch in Vista deinen Schrott klauen können, wenn gleich es auch zunehmend komplizierter wird und der Markt für P2P somit auch zunehmend kleiner. Davon wird zwar Linux profitieren können, aber es sollte nicht der einzige Grund sein. 

 *dalu wrote:*   

> ansonsten stimme ich sinngemäß rukh zu.

 

Ich auch  :Smile: 

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Dem muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Unter Windows kann man leider noch etwas mehr machen und deshalb für die meisten Gelegenheitsspieler interessanter sein als eine Spielkonsole, die noch mal Geld kostet und die Spiele soviel mehr kosten als PC Spiele.

 

Das war auch nicht erst gemeint. Ich wollte nur zeigen das ich auch irgendetwas in den Raum schmeißen kann ohne es zu begründen. Also nur hohle Provokation meinerseits.  :Smile: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Aber nochmal zum Thema zurück:

 

Danke  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (1)  Kein Boot'n'Go
> 
> (2)  Keine Mainstreamspiele
> ...

 

1. Was verstehst du unter "Boot'n'Go" denn genau? Ich stelle mir darunter fehlenden Komplett-Angebote vor. 

4. Wieso brauchen die Leute kommerzielle Software. (Kein Witz, deine Überlegung dazu interessiert mich) 

5. Nun ja, was soll ich sagen?  :Smile: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad (2), (4): Wird sich von selbst regeln, sobald genug Nachfrage da ist

 

FACK

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad (3): Hängt auch mit (5) zusammen, da sich die Nutzer nicht umgewöhnen möchten

 

Möchten schon, sie schaffen es halt noch nicht. Mir glaubt ja keiner das, aber sie faseln alle schon vom OOo. Das war aber auch ähnlich mit Mozilla, den hat vor 2 Jahren auch kaum einer benutzt. Jetzt kenne ich kaum einen der noch IE freiwillig unter Windows benutzt.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad (5): 
> 
> Wird sich wahrscheinlich nie ändern, da sich 0815 Nutzer nicht in die Materie reinhängen möchten (deshalb haben sie auch mit Windows so viele Probleme [zb. Zobmie PCs], usw.). Damit dieser Punkt revidiert werden kann, muss sich die Einstellung der Nutzer ändern, wird sich aber nicht (vielleicht ändert sich das alles mit der nächsten Generation, die schon mit Computern aufwächst).

 

Das glaube ich eher weniger. Mein Eindruck ist eher umgekehrt: Ein Computer ist immer mehr ein Gebrauchsartikel wie ein Auto, und bis auf das einfüllen von Benzin und fahren hat keiner Ahnung wie das eigentlich alles funktioniert. Wenn es einen Platten gibt wird sofort der ADAC gerufen, obwohl der Ersatzreifen und Wagenheber/Werkzeug im Wagen liegt und es bestimmt schneller gehen würde es selbst zu machen. Deshalb wird das Problem nur zunehmen, es wird aber kompensiert durch immer bessere Systeme bis irgendwann die KI so weit ist auch "Idiotensichere Systeme" realisieren zu können.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir im Moment nichts mehr ein.

 

Trotzdem sehr beachtlich. Respekt!   :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Die meisten von euch scheinen unter Mainstream-OS ein Spielebetriebssystem zu verstehen...

 

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Alters- und Nutzerstruktur hier. Es ist schlichtweg unvorstellbar das Frauen (Frauen, keine Mädchen) z.B. den Computer zu 60% für Kommunikation/Information/LifeManagment benutzen und 30%Multimedia und nur 10% für Spiele. Dabei sind ihre spiele eher Rollenspiele die sie dann auch noch ewig spielen .

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich schon zufrieden mit einem OS, wenn es so stabil ist, dass man es auch problemslos Tage lang laufen haben kann, wenn man sich nicht fürchten muss, dass man kurz mal ohne Firewall ins Internet muss und wenn man relativ schnell durch gute Logs herausfinden kann, wo ein Fehler liegt, wenn sich einer eingeschlichen hat (meist durch Userverschulden)...

 

Ich finde aber dieser Vorteil wird M$ innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Jahren zu nichte machen. Sie sind zwar sehr langsam aber dafür beständig ihren Markt am auszubauen. Ich fühle mich zu Zeit wie in "das Imperium schlägt zurück" oder "Borg, sie werden assimiliert."

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Deshalb bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Linux und komme mit den kleinen Spielchen die es dafür gibt für zwischendurch auch recht gut aus. Aber eigentlich möchte ich mit meinem System ja arbeiten können und nicht spielen. 

 

Sehe ich genauso. Wenn ich dann mal spielen wollte, dann würde ich auch dafür z.B. einen Reboot auf ein M$ System in kauf nehmen. Zumal ich auch schon öfters gesehen habe, das einige "Gelegenheits-Gamer" ihre Maschinen neugestartet haben. Als Begründung hieß es nur "Ja sonst geht das XY nicht und die Grafik ist langsamer. Windows braucht vor diesem Spiel immer einen Reboot". Einer war sogar ein richtiger Linux hasser. Schön blöd, für ihn.

Grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Oder Leute die wirklich jedes Attachment aufmachen, auch von Emails, deren Absender sie nicht kennen

 

Aber das darf bei einem wirklich gutem System auch kein Problem sein.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Ich wäre eigentlich dafür, dass jeder EMail User einen PGP Schlüssel hat und damit dann automatisch seine Emails signiert werden. Würde recht viele Phishing Versuche im Sande verlaufen lassen. Naja, da es aber kaum einer kennt, wirds nicht verwendet bzw. das Passwort eingeben ist zu anstrengend.

 

Das wird wohl irgendwann mal kommen, allerdings stellt sich M$ das bisschen anders vor als du  :Wink: 

Es ist wirklich interessant sich mit TCPA und Palladium zu beschäftigen.

grüße

nico

----------

## hoschi

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *rukh wrote:*   Oder Leute die wirklich jedes Attachment aufmachen, auch von Emails, deren Absender sie nicht kennen 
> 
> Aber das darf bei einem wirklich gutem System auch kein Problem sein.
> 
> grüße
> ...

 

Halte mal. Also eines muss klar sein, wer als Root/Admin einen unbekannten Anhang öffnet. Der hat in Wahrheit diesen GTK/QT-Dialog vor sich:

```

Virus/Trojaner/Spyware installieren, ausführen und zum Runlevel hinzufügen?

                                       JA                                  NEIN

```

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Halte mal. Also eines muss klar sein, wer als Root/Admin einen unbekannten Anhang öffnet. Der hat in Wahrheit diesen GTK/QT-Dialog vor sich:

 

Naja, wer mit root Rechten Mails liest und auch sonst damit arbeitet und nicht mit einem 'normalen' Useraccount dem gehört es auch nicht anders.

*imho* bettelt so jemand ja geradezu darum sein System in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen.

Ist wie im Berufsleben auch - je mehr Berechtigungen man hat desto mehr muß man auch damit/deswegen arbeiten. Deswegen *will* ich auch gar keine Adminrechte in unserem Active Directory *fg*

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Das glaube ich eher weniger. Mein Eindruck ist eher umgekehrt: Ein Computer ist immer mehr ein Gebrauchsartikel wie ein Auto, und bis auf das einfüllen von Benzin und fahren hat keiner Ahnung wie das eigentlich alles funktioniert. Wenn es einen Platten gibt wird sofort der ADAC gerufen, obwohl der Ersatzreifen und Wagenheber/Werkzeug im Wagen liegt und es bestimmt schneller gehen würde es selbst zu machen. Deshalb wird das Problem nur zunehmen, es wird aber kompensiert durch immer bessere Systeme bis irgendwann die KI so weit ist auch "Idiotensichere Systeme" realisieren zu können. 

 

Nur das im KFZ-Bereich die Leute seltsamerweise kein Problem damit haben dem lieben Onkel in der Werkstatt/dem ADAC die Arbeit zu bezahlen; im PC-Bereich darf Support nichts kosten und die Hardware möchten die Leute am liebsten als Beigabe zu den 100g Wurst Aufschnitt.

Ich bin gespannt ob ein Umdenken einsetzt sobald MS-Vista, DRM und Co. mal richtig am Rollen sind und plötzlich das Benutzen eines PC nach Zeit berechnet wird.

Gibt es dann ähnliche Bildschlagzeilen wie wegen der steigenden Spritpreise?

 *BILD Zeitung, 26.11.2008 wrote:*   

> Abzocke! Kurz vor Weihnachten erhöht die Contentindustrie die Minutenpreise'

 

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Was verstehst du unter "Boot'n'Go" denn genau? Ich stelle mir darunter fehlenden Komplett-Angebote vor.

 

Ich versteh darunter, einfach reinpacken, booten und los dödeln.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Möchten schon, sie schaffen es halt noch nicht.

 

Naja, ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Es geht ja auch nicht umbedingt, dass die Nutzer wissen, wie RAM funktioniert oder was eine ALU ist. Das ist doch vollkommen egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass sich die Nutzer selber helfen können. Dafür sind aber die Meisten, wir Du schon sagtest, viel zu bequem. Da wird dann lieber für die Neuinstallation der Fachmann gerufen bzw. überhaupt nicht neuinstalliert und der Zombie läuft weiter vor sich hin.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  Deshalb wird das Problem nur zunehmen, es wird aber kompensiert durch immer bessere Systeme bis irgendwann die KI so weit ist auch "Idiotensichere Systeme" realisieren zu können.

 

Ja, aber kein System ist wirklich Idiotensicher. Vorallem wollen dann wiederum andere Nutzer nicht, dass das System ihnen so viel Arbeit abnimmt (siehe Wizards, usw.). Deshalb muss man da dann auch nochmal unterscheiden.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Naja, wer mit root Rechten Mails liest und auch sonst damit arbeitet und nicht mit einem 'normalen' Useraccount dem gehört es auch nicht anders. *imho* bettelt so jemand ja geradezu darum sein System in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen.

 

Natürlich, aber sowas wird unter Windows natürlich nicht einfacher gemacht (Zwangsbenutzung des Adminaccounts). Aber Wechsler müssen sich daran erst gewöhnen und Gewöhnung ist auch so eine Sache für sich. Die Macht der Gewohnheiten ist teilweise viel zu groß und verhindert so offene Augen für andere, vielleicht auch bessere, Systeme und/oder Programme. Ich würde das ganz einfach mal als Scheuklappeneffekt bezeichnen.

----------

## nic0000

[quote="Think4UrS11"] *hoschi wrote:*   

> Halte mal. Also eines muss klar sein, wer als Root/Admin einen unbekannten Anhang öffnet. Der hat in Wahrheit diesen GTK/QT-Dialog vor sich:

 

Naja, wer mit root Rechten Mails liest und auch sonst damit arbeitet und nicht mit einem 'normalen' Useraccount dem gehört es auch nicht anders.

Das für den Anfang.

2tens wir bei Unix das Ausführen von Dateien ja auch geregelt. Deshalb kann das mit einen relativ kleinen Eingriff in den Mailclient zur Not auch abgestellt werden, um den Benutzer seine Dateien zu schützen die ja dann trotzdem gefährdet währen. Ich habe es noch nicht ausgetestet würde mich aber auch nicht sonderlich wundern wenn es jetzt schon als default so währe.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur das im KFZ-Bereich die Leute seltsamerweise kein Problem damit haben dem lieben Onkel in der Werkstatt/dem ADAC die Arbeit zu bezahlen; im PC-Bereich darf Support nichts kosten und die Hardware möchten die Leute am liebsten als Beigabe zu den 100g Wurst Aufschnitt.

 

Ja so seltsam ist das nicht. Früher war ein Computer Spielzeug. Dann wurde es zu einen Luxusartikel. Jetzt wird es erst lebenswichtig (nicht im realen Sinne) wie das Auto. Damit wird sich jetzt auch die Einstellung dazu ändern. 

Aber Auto ist ja auch Fetisch   :Twisted Evil:   Besonders im Autoland Nr.1.

Abgesehen davon bezahlt keiner gerne für irgendetwas in dieser Wirtschaftsordnung. Ich kenne andere Länder, die haben einfach ein ganz anderes Verständniss zu Geld als z.B. die "Freie Welt".

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich bin gespannt ob ein Umdenken einsetzt sobald MS-Vista, DRM und Co. mal richtig am Rollen sind und plötzlich das Benutzen eines PC nach Zeit berechnet wird.

 

Ja, das kann ich mir seeeehr gut vorstellen.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich versteh darunter, einfach reinpacken, booten und los dödeln. 

 

Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du jetzt ein Betriebssystem meinst.

I

nstallation wird so viel ich weiß auch bei Windows gebraucht und wenn ich mir die installer von Suse, Madriva und Co so angucke, dann kann ich keinen unterschied erkennen weshalb der von Windows so viel toller sein soll. (Bis auf die EULA Bestätigung und die Serial-Eingabe.)

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Ja, aber kein System ist wirklich Idiotensicher. Vorallem wollen dann wiederum andere Nutzer nicht, dass das System ihnen so viel Arbeit abnimmt (siehe Wizards, usw.). Deshalb muss man da dann auch nochmal unterscheiden

 

Ich meine auch Systeme die funktionieren wie ein Mensch. In diesen Fall: Kluger Mensch oder noch genauer: klügerer Mensch.  :Wink: 

Und ein Verhältnis wie Mamma und Kind  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Natürlich, aber sowas wird unter Windows natürlich nicht einfacher gemacht (Zwangsbenutzung des Adminaccounts). Aber Wechsler müssen sich daran erst gewöhnen und Gewöhnung ist auch so eine Sache für sich. Die Macht der Gewohnheiten ist teilweise viel zu groß und verhindert so offene Augen für andere, vielleicht auch bessere, Systeme und/oder Programme. Ich würde das ganz einfach mal als Scheuklappeneffekt bezeichnen.

 

Also in der nächsten oder spätestens übernächsten Version haben wir unter Windows "Eingeschränkte Konten" als Default und dann werden sie alle M$ dafür lobpreisen wie Inovativ diese Firma doch ist.

Ansonsten hast du ja auch recht, aber es liegt auch daran das so gut wie kein Angebot in der "realen" Welt existieren. In HH haben wir ein Linuxhaus und ansonsten recht wenig obwohl fast jeder kleinerer Supporter auch Linux irgendwo in seiner Preisliste/Visitenkarte/Flyer aufgeführt hat. Nur wenn du dann nach simpelsten Sachen fragst heißt es nur. Ja Suse kann ich ihnen installieren aber dann müssen sie selbst klar kommen. Das läd ja nicht wirklich ein auf Linux umzusteigen, oder? Suse installieren kann wirklich jeder der Windows auf die Platte spühlen kann, das ist ja wohl kein Akt. 

Kein Angebot=keine Nachfrage wer soll da es den Leuten verdenken? Wenn ersteinmal sich die Herde auch nur ein bisschen in Bewegung setzt, dann wird eine Lawine losbrechen. Z.Z schiebe ich den Windowsbenutzern OS Programme unter. Bald werde ich mit dem Betreibsystem folgen.

grüße

nico

----------

## think4urs11

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Installation wird so viel ich weiß auch bei Windows gebraucht und wenn ich mir die installer von Suse, Madriva und Co so angucke, dann kann ich keinen unterschied erkennen weshalb der von Windows so viel toller sein soll.

 

Eben leider nicht.

Oder wann hast du zuletzt einen PC beim Kaffeeröster um die Ecke gesehen der ohne vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem (genau gesagt - ein MS-Betriebssystem) verkauft wurde? (Und wenn - war er um den Betrag des gesparten OS günstiger?)

Genaugenommen dauert die Installation von XP genauso lang bis (deutlich) länger als die eines Linuxderivates mit Installer (Gentoo hier ausgenommen) und ist eher umständlicher. Nur sieht das John Doe nicht weil ihm das abgenommen wurde.

Ich kenne viele die laufend jammern das ihre PC so langsam sind, ständig abstürzen und und und - aber neu installieren ist ihnen zu streßig. Jemandem dafür Geld zu geben das der das macht wollen die dann aber auch nicht. Die gleichen Leute fahren aber in die Werkstatt und machen den Meister rund nur weil etwas im Auto klappert (was wie sich herausstellt der Eiskratzer in der Ablage ist   :Twisted Evil:  )

In gewissem Maß muß man sich eben auch mit den Spielzeugen auseinandersetzen die man sich kauft um sich nicht zu blamieren. Wer erinnert sich noch an die lustig 0:00 blinkenden Videorekorder bei diversen Verwandten und Bekannten?

----------

## nic0000

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Installation wird so viel ich weiß auch bei Windows gebraucht und wenn ich mir die installer von Suse, Madriva und Co so angucke, dann kann ich keinen unterschied erkennen weshalb der von Windows so viel toller sein soll. 
> 
> Eben leider nicht.
> 
> Oder wann hast du zuletzt einen PC beim Kaffeeröster um die Ecke gesehen der ohne vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem (genau gesagt - ein MS-Betriebssystem) verkauft wurde? (Und wenn - war er um den Betrag des gesparten OS günstiger?)

 

Tut mir Leid, da musst du schon selbst die Diskussion verfolgen, denn das haben wir schon vor 2 Posts abgehackt. Es ging rukh _nicht_ komplettsysteme. Ansonsten ist das natürlich ein riesiges Problem, das liegt aber nicht der kompliziertheit der installationsroutine von Linux begründet.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genaugenommen dauert die Installation von XP genauso lang bis (deutlich) länger als die eines Linuxderivates mit Installer (Gentoo hier ausgenommen) und ist eher umständlicher. Nur sieht das John Doe nicht weil ihm das abgenommen wurde.

 

Gibt es denn gar keine Komplettsysteme mit Linux? Also ich kenn 2-3 Inet adressen wo es das gibt. Die Preise sind zu hoch und die Hardware ist absolut Overkill und viel zu wenig auf schmale Geldbeutel ausgelegt. Als wenn Linux ein Luxusgut währe. Sonst noch Quellen dafür bekannt?

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenne viele die laufend jammern das ihre PC so langsam sind, ständig abstürzen und und und - aber neu installieren ist ihnen zu streßig. Jemandem dafür Geld zu geben das der das macht wollen die dann aber auch nicht. Die gleichen Leute fahren aber in die Werkstatt und machen den Meister rund nur weil etwas im Auto klappert (was wie sich herausstellt der Eiskratzer in der Ablage ist   )

 

*rotfl* & fack

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In gewissem Maß muß man sich eben auch mit den Spielzeugen auseinandersetzen die man sich kauft um sich nicht zu blamieren. Wer erinnert sich noch an die lustig 0:00 blinkenden Videorekorder bei diversen Verwandten und Bekannten?

 

Du meinst also es besteh keine Hoffnung für die Menschheit?

grüße

nico

----------

## rukh

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> In gewissem Maß muß man sich eben auch mit den Spielzeugen auseinandersetzen die man sich kauft um sich nicht zu blamieren.

 

Ja schon, aber irgendwie ist es auch nicht "schlimm" sich nicht mit dem Computer auszukennen. Beim Autofahren heißt es entweder: "Ja, klar kann die/der das nicht. Ist halt ne Frau/Oma/Opa/usw." Beim Computer heißt es dann: "Kein Ding, kann ich auch nicht/Soll mal der Bengel von Nebenan machen." Es gibt, sozusagen, keinen Peinlichkeitseffekt, der die Leute darauf bringt sich mit den Sachen auseinander zusetzen.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also ich hatte letzens ein schönes Erlebins, ein Kollege von mir hat sich ein Notebook gekauft, natürlich mit vorinstallierten Win drauf. Ich habe ihm dann geholfen einige Programme zu installieren, darunter auch openoffice, sagte ihm das zumindest der Writer und das Calc Modul den Gegenstücken von MS eben bürtig seien und das es halt nichts kosten würde. Er war auch sehr angetan, da er doch reichlich Angst hat das MS ihn durch ihre Programme ausspioniert. Er ging sogar soweit, dass er einige Updates für Windows nicht installieren wollte, da er Angst hatte das MS ihn auspioniert. Wohl gemerkt er hat ein legales Win, weil es ja bei dem Notebook dabei war. Einige Tage später rief er mich an und fragte wo er den ein MS Office Paket in einer Studenten Version kaufen könnte, weil das OpenOffice ja überhaupt nicht das könnte was er bräuchte. Ich habe dann mal gesucht im Netz und habe auf der fünften seite die google mir ausspuckte gefunden wie man an die Funktion kommt die er brauchte. Sie war durch 4 Klicks erreichbar, aber er hat sie nicht gefunden, weil in MS Office hieß die Funktion anders. Und jetzt hat der Mensch der nicht mal die Security Patches von MS installieren will, einen "geborgte" Version von MS Office auf dem Notebook. Ich versteh es nicht die Leute haben panische Angst was MS alles macht, aber wenn es darum geht sich von diesem Konzern los zu sagen und das erste kleine Problem kommt laufen sie wieder schön nach MS zurück und werfen alle Bedenken über Board die sie jemals hatten.

mfg Mathes

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Ja schon, aber irgendwie ist es auch nicht "schlimm" sich nicht mit dem Computer auszukennen. Beim Autofahren heißt es entweder: "Ja, klar kann die/der das nicht. Ist halt ne Frau/Oma/Opa/usw." Beim Computer heißt es dann: "Kein Ding, kann ich auch nicht/Soll mal der Bengel von Nebenan machen." Es gibt, sozusagen, keinen Peinlichkeitseffekt, der die Leute darauf bringt sich mit den Sachen auseinander zusetzen.

 

Naja, diesen Peinlichkeitseffekt gibt es zunehmend generell nicht. Es ist heute nur noch peinlich von Sachen keine Ahnung zu haben die absolut überflüssig sind und nur mit Konsum zu tun haben wie z.B. Klingeltöne oder die komplette neue Produktlinie von XYZ. Hauptsache du hast Geld dann bist du auch automatisch ein guter Mensch. Das die Kohle/Job von Papa/Mama organisiert wurden interessiert keinen solange er/sie mit einen tiefergelegten Auto vorfährt. Für mich es einfach nur peinlich irgendetwas nicht zu können/nicht zu wissen ohne es wenigstens mal versucht zu haben. Ich bin kein Meister, aber es gibt keine Aufgabe vor der ich gesagt hätte " das kann ich nicht" oder auch sehr beliebt "Ich brauch das nicht zu können". Als erstes gucke ich mir das Problem an und dann versuche ich es einfach zu lösen. Manchmal klappt es und mal nicht. Wobei das 2te eher selten ist auch wenn es vorkommt. Auf jeden Fall werde ich dadurch besser und beim 2ten mal klappt es dann auch ohne fremde Hilfe  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## rukh

Da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber der Computer fällt leider auch darunter. Es ist meistens, meiner Erfahrung nach, schick nichts darüber zu wissen. Hauptsache Office funktioniert und Mann/Frau kann das Ding einfach wieder abschalten. Da steckt dann schon meistens eine tiefe Verweigerung dahinter. Ein richtiger Zwang so wenig wie möglich über diese Materie zu wissen. Leider.

----------

## nic0000

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also ich hatte letzens ein schönes Erlebins, 
> 
> [...] 

 

Das ist eine besonders schöne Mischung: Paranoia und Faulheit  :Wink: 

Also solche Erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon duzende und das ist echt frustrierend, da stimme ich dir absolut zu. 

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich versteh es nicht die Leute haben panische Angst was MS alles macht, aber wenn es darum geht sich von diesem Konzern los zu sagen und das erste kleine Problem kommt laufen sie wieder schön nach MS zurück und werfen alle Bedenken über Board die sie jemals hatten.

 

Irgendwie brauchen sie das wohl, so verascht zu werden. 

Auch eine schöne Geschichte in die andere Richtung:

Einer meiner ersten Probanten (65 Jahre) den ich vor 1,5 Jahren auf Linux und KDE umgestellt habe. Seinen ersten Computer habe ich ihm 1998 gebaut. Er war dann Jahrelang auf 98SE unterwegs. 

Typische Anforderung seiner Altersklasse: Internet, Email und bisschen Office und nichts kaputt machen können. Er wollte unbedingt auch Linux haben, seine Frau nicht. Er ist kein Poweruser seine Frau noch weniger, deshalb wurde es Linux. Ich meine zu seiner Frau das der Umstieg von Win98SE auf Linux für sie genau so kompliziert wird wie von 98SE auf Windows XP. Sie hat hat das mir nicht geglaubt, ich konnte aber ihr das ja ach nicht beweisen/belegen.

Jetzt war der ältere Mann im Krankenhaus für längere Zeit und da seine Frau die Zeit genutzt und den Computer von einem Computerladen auf Windows umstellen lassen.

2 Wochen später ruft sie an, erzählt mir ihre Tochter hätte sie dazu angestiftet und ob ich wieder dieses tolle Linux wieder aufspielen kann, denn sie findet Windows Xp schei*e und kommt damit jetzt garnicht klar. 

Naja, es geht ja also doch. Ansonsten habe ich auch sehr viel positives Feedback.

Das liegt aber daran das ich auch die Leute auf Linux umstelle und ihnen vorher einiges dazu klarmache. Ich überrede niemanden dazu mit Gewalt, denn dann glauben sie ich sei für sie immer verantwortlich. 

Ich gucke mir an was die Leute brauchen und versuche einzuschätzen wie sich ihr Bedarf entwickeln wird. Ist der Bedarf zu hoch und ich kann ihn mit Linux nicht abdecken (Das richtet sich immer nach dem was ich kann und nicht an dem was irgendwie unter Linux möglich ist) dann bekommt ein Windows Supporter diese Arbeit aufs Auge gedrückt und die Leute haben Pech gehabt. Ab einen gewissen Punkt, wie jetzt bei mir, kann spricht sich durch die erste Generation der Benutzer herrum wie geil doch Linux ist. Dann stehen plötzlich unbekannte Leute mit glänzenden Augen vor einem und wollen auch. Sie haben sich das aber in ruhe bei den Nachbarn/Bekannten angeguckt und wissen was es kann bzw. nicht kann. Ab diesen Moment fängt es an richtig Spaß zu machen  :Wink: 

Woran es den meisten fehlt:

Es wird zu viel versprochen. 

Es werden Sachen zugestanden die zwar unter Linux gehen aber nicht von der Person wirklich gekonnt werden.

Es wird nur ein System installiert ohne an den späteren Bedarf nach Support zu denken.

Es wird nicht daran gedacht das es keine alternativen für den Benutzer gibt diesen Support auch über den Nachbarsjungen/Bekannten/Verwanten  bzw. zu Not einen Computerladen um die Ecke zu beziehen.

Das führt dazu das die Nutzer einen immer mit irgendetwas nerven und man dann immer Feuerwehr spielt. Dann das führt zu Überforderung und damit automatisch zu Motivationslosigkeit bzw. Resignation. 

Den Benutzer jetzt in einem Forum anzumelden und ihm Rootpasswörter auf den Monitor zu kleben ist keine Lösung.

Der Benutzer ist wie ein Kind im Wunderland. Er muss an die Hand genommen werden um sich nicht zu verlaufen, denn Kinder brauchen nun mal Führung und Obhut. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist soll sich das auch nicht aufhalsen  :Wink: 

Das führt zu Frust auf beiden Seiten. Wenn es später auch alleine klappt ist man aber ganz schön stolz, z.B. wenn ein 65Jähriger verschiedene CD und DVD Formate kennt und richtig kopieren/mastern kann. für einen 15 Jährigen ein Witz aber für einen über 60Jährigen ein sicheres Zeichen für einen Computer Freak  :Wink: 

Was auch oft falsch eingeschätzt wird:

Die Ansprüche des Benutzers sind nicht immer real und sollten auch in einem Gespräch aus dem Kopf geschlagen werden wenn sie nicht umsetzbar sind. Dabei geht es in erster Linie um die Fähigkeiten des Benutzers und nicht des Computers bzw. OS.

Beispiel 1: 

Kann die Maus kaum halten möchte aber Photos retuschieren oder/und Filme schneiden. 

Beispiel 2:

Kann den Browser noch nicht richtig bedienen will aber auch Webseiten gestalten.

Klingt ganz toll aber das dauert etwas, in der Regel mindestens 1 Jahr bis sie dazu überhaupt im Stande sind. Die meisten kaufen sich einen Computer der dafür dann ausgelegt ist und verlieren nach 2 Versuchen die Lust daran insgesamt weil sie frustriert sind.

Ganz wichtiger Tipp der mir viel ärger erspart:

Ihr müsst den Leuten immer einschärfen das sie ein System aus der Apple Macintosch Famillie haben. Sie sollen fragen: Linux oder Mac?

Nie nur Linux

Das ist keine Lüge sondern hilft einige Probleme aus dem Weg zu räumen, dabei müssen sie nicht genau um das Verhältnis von Mac zu Linux wissen.

Grund:

Beim Hardware kauf oder wenn Daten vom Arzt etc. abgeholt werden, ist es oft leichter wenn man Mac-Konforme Sachen hat und sie bekommen wenigstens eine eindeutige Antwort auf diese Frage (Ja/Nein). Wenn sie immer nur nach Linux fragen bekommen sie oft keine eindeutige Antwort (weiß nicht/ glaube nicht/ was ist linux???/ Programmbeschreibung bzw. Verpackung steht nichts über Linux)

Abgesehen davon sollen natürlich keine Hardware kaufen die nicht von einem empfohlen wird bzw. keine Software kaufen sondern sich von einem beraten lassen.

Coach und Supporter in einer Person  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

Hi rukh,

irgendwie hast du die Begabung von mir übersehen zu werden  :Wink: 

Erst jetzt ist bin ich darauf Aufmerksam gemacht worden, ich wollte nicht unhöflich sein.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber der Computer fällt leider auch darunter. Es ist meistens, meiner Erfahrung nach, schick nichts darüber zu wissen. Hauptsache Office funktioniert und Mann/Frau kann das Ding einfach wieder abschalten. Da steckt dann schon meistens eine tiefe Verweigerung dahinter.

 

hehe, immerhin benutzen sie schon Computer. Erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, da wollte niemand über 30Jahre mit Computern zu tun haben. Dann kam das Internet und es änderte sich alles schlagartig. 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein richtiger Zwang so wenig wie möglich über diese Materie zu wissen. Leider.

 

Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch oft angetroffen, es durchzieht auch lustige weise alle Altersgruppen. 

Am extremsten ist, wie ich finde, die Mac Fraktion.

Macuser haben oft keine Ahnung, posen damit wirklich gerne herum und sehen aber noch gut dabei aus, weil die Kiste ja sauber läuft. 

Da kann man auch nichts überzeugendes dagegen sagen  :Wink: 

Die Windowsuser würden gerne so doof bleiben, aber das OS macht ihnen einen Strich durch die Rechnung und sie müssen wenigstens die Fehler beschreiben können für den "Bengel" bzw. Computerladen.  :Wink: 

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Hi rukh,
> 
> irgendwie hast du die Begabung von mir übersehen zu werden 

 

Kein Problem.

Da ich neben Linux auch Mac User bin, kann ich nur dazu sagen, dass die Kiste einfach läuft. Da haben die von Apple einfach recht. Gerät kaufen, einschalten, kurz ein paar Informationen eingeben (User, Passwort) und los gehts. Von sowas träumt Microsoft einfach nur. Im Moment ist Mac OS x86 ja nicht so legal, aber sobald Apple sein eigenes Office fertig hat, wird Mac OS x86 auch kommerziell kommen. Aber ich schweife ab.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Die Windowsuser würden gerne so doof bleiben, aber das OS macht ihnen einen Strich durch die Rechnung und sie müssen wenigstens die Fehler beschreiben können für den "Bengel" bzw. Computerladen.

 

Naja, so mehr schlecht als recht. Da kommen dann solche Sachen wie: "Das funktioniert nicht! Kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung XYZ und dann wird er blau und dann ist vorbei!". Windows hilft den Nutzern ja noch nicht einmal dabei die Fehlerquellen zu finden. Vielleicht liegt das am Closed Source System. Der User soll so wenig wie möglich über das System erfahren. Deshalb finde ich auch Windows Systeme zum reparieren nur zum brechen. Der einfachste Weg ist immer noch format c:.

Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht geschafft mein Mac OS X zu zerschiessen, bin mir aber sicher, dass man das auch hinbekommt. Unter Linux gefällt mir einfach, dass man da einfach, vorallem unter Gentoo, weiss wo alles liegt und es dann einfach mit einem Editor verändern kann. Die Registry unter Windows hilft da ja nicht so sehr. Wer sich dort gut auskennt und dort Fehler korrigieren kann: Respekt.

----------

## nic0000

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da ich neben Linux auch Mac User bin, kann ich nur dazu sagen, dass die Kiste einfach läuft. 

 

Ich weiß  :Wink: 

Du gehörst aber zu einer kleinen Minderheit die auch über den Tellerrand des "Apple" Universums schaut. Seit MacOS auf BSD läuft fangen auch die Macuser so langsam damit an sich mit Computern auszukennen. *nichtbösegemeint*  

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Da haben die von Apple einfach recht. Gerät kaufen, einschalten, kurz ein paar Informationen eingeben (User, Passwort) und los gehts. 

 Ja, das war früher genauso. Leider wollte ja Apple elitär bleiben und wurde von M$ radikal überholt. Das haben viele noch 90-94 sich nicht vorstellen können. Da galt noch Apple als der Favorit für die Zukunft. Ob Apple dann heute noch beliebt währe? Glaube kaum, große Firmen sind eigentlich alle gleich.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Von sowas träumt Microsoft einfach nur. 

 

Nee, die haben schon Pläne wie sie alles nützliche klauen, kaufen oder illegal machen.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Im Moment ist Mac OS x86 ja nicht so legal, aber sobald Apple sein eigenes Office fertig hat, wird Mac OS x86 auch kommerziell kommen. Aber ich schweife ab.

 

Also mich interessiert das schon. Ich verfolge die Apple Welt nur sekundär und nebenbei.

Viele Leute die früher Linux eingesetzt haben sind auf Mac gewechselt. Das System ist einfach homogen und in sich geschlossen. Die Gimmicks sind ja nix dolles, aber das System ist insgesamt sehr gut abgestimmt und durchdacht. Ich will Linux irgendwann mal so weit sehen.  

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Windows hilft den Nutzern ja noch nicht einmal dabei die Fehlerquellen zu finden. Vielleicht liegt das am Closed Source System. Der User soll so wenig wie möglich über das System erfahren. 

 

Du willst wohl das ich mich wieder aufrege über diesen Sch*ß Konzern?

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Deshalb finde ich auch Windows Systeme zum reparieren nur zum brechen. Der einfachste Weg ist immer noch format c:.

 

Es geht, auch wenn das kaum jemand wirklich live gesehen hat, tatsächlich auch zu reparieren. Fakt ist aber, daß die Installationsroutine fast immer schneller ist, zumal das System auch wieder besser läuft. Windows zu warten ist ein Masochisten Job. Ich habe noch bis 2000 Kohle mit dem 2K Desaster verdient und dann die Administartion von Windows eingestellt. Aber bis heute erkenne ich Fehler die ich noch von damals kannte.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht geschafft mein Mac OS X zu zerschiessen, bin mir aber sicher, dass man das auch hinbekommt.

 

Das finde ich jetzt aber bisschen Schwach. Ich zerschiesse als erstes jedes System, allein um die Reserven zu spüren.    :Twisted Evil: 

Allerdings ist es beim Mac bisschen schwieriger, Windows braucht man ja nur anzulassen über längere Zeit und damit arbeiten wollen. Linux zu zerschiessen ist nicht möglich, denn es ist zerschossen bis es aufgesetzt und konfiguriert ist.  :Smile: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter Linux gefällt mir einfach, dass man da einfach, vorallem unter Gentoo, weiss wo alles liegt und es dann einfach mit einem Editor verändern kann. 

 

Das was an Linux besonders toll ist: Einmal gelernt, überall anwendbar. Ich betreibe meinen Router unter openwrt mit dem selben KnowHow wie auch meinen Server bzw. meine Workstation. Obwohl die Sachen sich immer bisschen ändern, bleibt das Prinzip immer das selbe. Un*x Rockt und ist für die Administration geschaffen.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Die Registry unter Windows hilft da ja nicht so sehr. Wer sich dort gut auskennt und dort Fehler korrigieren kann: Respekt.

  Die Leute tun mir einfach nur Leid. Die Registry ist vielleicht etwas tolles für Programmierer aber es ist der Alptraum jedes Admins der mal auf etwas "besserem" gearbeitet hat. Glücklicheweise haben die meisten Zertifizierten Admins nichts anderes gesehen  :Wink: , sonst würden sie ihren Job nicht ohne eine Zulage machen wollen.  :Wink: 

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Die Leute tun mir einfach nur Leid. Die Registry ist vielleicht etwas tolles für Programmierer aber es ist der Alptraum jedes Admins der mal auf etwas "besserem" gearbeitet hat. Glücklicheweise haben die meisten Zertifizierten Admins nichts anderes gesehen , sonst würden sie ihren Job nicht ohne eine Zulage machen wollen. 

 

Naja, ich habe zwar nicht so viel unter Windows programmiert, da ich dort immer Anfälle bekommen habe, aber dort habe ich die Reg eigentlich auch nie verwendet. Für meine kleinen Apps immer INI files geschrieben. Finde ich irgendwie besser. Das schlimmste an der Reg ist einfach, dass Programme, die man deinstalliert nicht ihre Einträge aus der Reg löschen. Treiber glaube ich auch nicht, die werden nur überschrieben mit dem nächsten.

Natürlich ist eine DB homogener und man kann viel einfacher auf mehrere Informationen zugreifen, wobei die Zugriffszeit schneller ist, als auf Dateien zuzugreifen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann gefällt mit der DB Ansatz auch sehr gut. Nur sollte das vielleicht dann irgendwer anders entwickeln. Vielleicht Apple, da könnte es was werden.

Irgendwo ein Quote von bash.org/german-bash.org (k.a. mehr von wo genau) gelesen (nicht ganz wörtlich)

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft ist eine Mischung aus Borg und Ferengi. Nur das die Ferengi programmieren und die Borg das Marketing betreiben.

 

----------

## mrsteven

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Natürlich ist eine DB homogener und man kann viel einfacher auf mehrere Informationen zugreifen, wobei die Zugriffszeit schneller ist, als auf Dateien zuzugreifen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann gefällt mit der DB Ansatz auch sehr gut. Nur sollte das vielleicht dann irgendwer anders entwickeln. Vielleicht Apple, da könnte es was werden.

 

DB hat den Nachteil, dass man sie nicht mehr über $EDITOR verändern kann. Wenn die DB irgendwie kaputt geht, kann man nur hoffen, dass das Reparaturtool das wieder hinbekommt. Hätte man bei Windows statt der Registry kleine und handliche Textdateien, wären vielen Usern einige Neuinstallationen erspart geblieben...

----------

## rukh

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> DB hat den Nachteil, dass man sie nicht mehr über $EDITOR verändern kann. Wenn die DB irgendwie kaputt geht, kann man nur hoffen, dass das Reparaturtool das wieder hinbekommt. Hätte man bei Windows statt der Registry kleine und handliche Textdateien, wären vielen Usern einige Neuinstallationen erspart geblieben...

 

Natürlich, da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber wie gesagt, ansich ist die Idee nicht schlecht. Man sollte dann vielleicht einmal die Woche automatisch ein Backup der DB machen bzw. wenn grosse Veränderungen durch Installationen vorgenommen werden ebenfalls einen Snapshot speichern. Wie gesagt, sobald das ganze ordentlich implementiert ist könnte das ganze sogar was recht brauchbares werden. Müsste natürlich alles vernüftig gemacht werden und vielleicht ein weg gefunden werden, wie man das ganze auch ohne grosse Tools, hinbekommt.

Man könnte ja vielleicht die DB als XML oder YAML realisieren. Würde natürlich etwas zum parsen dauern, aber sobald die DB im Speicher steht ist es ja egal. Das mit YAML gefällt mir sogar sehr gut... :Idea: ...vielleicht lässt sich damit noch was anfangen.

----------

## nic0000

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> DB hat den Nachteil, dass man sie nicht mehr über $EDITOR verändern kann. Wenn die DB irgendwie kaputt geht, kann man nur hoffen, dass das Reparaturtool das wieder hinbekommt. Hätte man bei Windows statt der Registry kleine und handliche Textdateien, wären vielen Usern einige Neuinstallationen erspart geblieben...

 

FACK!

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Natürlich, da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber wie gesagt, ansich ist die Idee nicht schlecht. 

 

Die Idee ist vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber sie bringt eine neue Schicht zwischen dich und die Maschine. Ein Filesystem ist so gesehen auch eine DB, es ist aber für einen Menschen viel einfacher die Organisations-Struktur zu verstehen. 

Zu DOS Zeiten wurde alles im Wildwuchs über das System in .ini Dateien verstreut, was ja bei einem Singel-User; Singel-Task System nicht wirklich Problematisch ist. Immerhin waren damals die meisten Programmierer von kleinen "Home" Computern gewechselt, die noch nicht mal mehrere Programme verwalten mussten (Stichwort: Bitte Diskette einlegen).

Unix hat gegenüber DOS damals 4 Vorteile gehabt:

1)

Es ist viel älter und damit ausgereifter bzw. erprobter (1968 vs. 1980)

2)

Es war auf Multitask und Multiuser Systemen entwickelt worden. (Setzt mehr Struktur vorraus)

3)

Wegen der vielen verschiedenen Unix Systeme wurde ein anpassbarer Weg gewählt. Dadurch und durch OpenSource wurden Programme leicht an Verschiedenheiten anpassbar entwickelt. (Die Portabilität im Augenwinkel) 

4)

Vieles wurde von Admins für Admins entwickelt.

Da sich bei DOS Entwicklern keine einheitliche Kultur bezüglich der Handhabung von .ini Dateien und anderen Konstrukten einstellen wollte, sah sich M$ gezwungen bisschen nach zu helfen in Form von der Registry. Die Registry hat soweit einen Vorteil, als es den Entwickler einfach gemacht wird Informationen für Sein Programm da abzulegen bzw. andere Informationen von anderen Programmen darüber abzufragen. Auch das auswerten der Registry für das Betriebssystem an sich wird erleichtert (Stichwort, was kann ich überhaupt etc.)

Viele Entwickler haben noch mit 95 mit .ini Datein gearbeitet, M$ hat zusehens diese Möglichkeit beschnitten und viele Anreize für die Registry geschaffen, unteranderem alle M$ IDEs darauf optimiert. 

Die Registry macht das Leben den Entwickler viel Süßer, ist aber zum Kozen für den Admin.  

Ein großer Teil der Probleme mit Windows können auf das Registry-Modell zurückgeführt werden. Anderseits konnte M$ damit erreichen das es sehr schnell viele Anwendungen für Windows gab und immer noch gibt. Damals das KO Argument für 95 vor der Einführung.

Die Frage ist jetzt, soll Linux auch auf eine DB setzen?

Ich finde NEIN! Die Wartbarkeit einer Maschine ist für mich ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium für Unix. Ich glaube kaum das die Registry, die ja nicht wirklich eine gute DB ist, sich dafür eignet ein System wartbar zu machen. Sie ist gut für die schnelle Entwicklung von Programmen, verhindert aber nicht den Wildwuchs und schlechten Stil. Zumal sich dieser dann auch auf andere Programme auswirkt. Das ist strikt entgegen der Unix Philosophie. 

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen ein System darüber zu stülpen, welches 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man sollte dann vielleicht einmal die Woche automatisch ein Backup der DB machen bzw. wenn grosse Veränderungen durch Installationen vorgenommen werden ebenfalls einen Snapshot speichern. Wie gesagt, sobald das ganze ordentlich implementiert ist könnte das ganze sogar was recht brauchbares werden. Müsste natürlich alles vernüftig gemacht werden und vielleicht ein weg gefunden werden, wie man das ganze auch ohne grosse Tools, hinbekommt.

 

Naja, wenn ich mir Windows da angucke scheint das ja bis heute nicht so zu funktionieren. Die Wiederherstellungspunkte machen doch schon öfters Probleme. Aber gut klingt das schon mal  :Wink: 

 *rukh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man könnte ja vielleicht die DB als XML oder YAML realisieren. Würde natürlich etwas zum parsen dauern, aber sobald die DB im Speicher steht ist es ja egal. Das mit YAML gefällt mir sogar sehr gut......vielleicht lässt sich damit noch was anfangen.

 

Also als Alternative weg ist das bestimmt eine gute Idee. Ich finde es sollte alles mal ausprobiert und erforscht werden, und ich bin mir auch sicher das die Unix Gemeinschaft es besser machen würde als M$. Anderseits sprechen da auch viele Gründe gegen, aber Unix ist stark wegen der Alternativen und nicht wegen eines speziellen Weges.

Da einige hier bestimmt sich nicht so recht vorstellen können wie das ausehen sollte (mich eingeschlossen),  könntest du mal vielleicht bisschen mehr ins Detail gehen wie du es machen würdest, bzw. wie du es dir wünscht. Du könntest auch erwähnen was es als Ziel haben sollte.

----------

## rukh

Also das die Reg bekloppt ist, ist mir klar. Ich meinte ja nur das ganze vielleicht als SQL DB oder so anlegen (mehr Tools, die darauf zugreifen können). Dann vielleicht das ganze in zwei DBs aufteilen. Eine System DB und eine Programm DB. Portage ist zum Beispiel schon eine Programm DB. Die System DB verwaltet das gesamte System und jeder User besitzt eine eigene kleine DB, die in die SystemDB integriert wird, sobald sie/er sich einloggt (so ähnlich wirds, glaube ich bei Windows gemacht). Die Hauptsache ist die, dass die DB öffentlich bleibt und nicht wie bei MS nur mit RegEdit zu bearbeiten ist.

Durch die Trennung von System und (externen) Programmen bleibt das System geschützt. Der User kann nur seine eigene DB verändern -> System bleibt sauber, sowie die Programm DB. 

Somit sind es ja eigentlich drei DBs. Egal.

Welches System für die DB verwendet wird ist egal (SQL, XML, YAML, usw.), solange man die DB mit recht vielen Tools bearbeiten kann (Skripte oder gleich komplette Adminprogramme). Die einheitliche System DB würde natürlich die Admin Arbeit nicht beeinträchtigen, da ein Skript auf jeder Maschine gleich abläuft. Durch Information Hiding, sprich System DB geschützt, kann dort nichts verwurstet werden (wie in der Reg) und die Programm DB kann einfach erneuert/gelöscht/usw. werden, ohne damit das System zu gefährden.

So, erstmal Schluss. Ich muss los, werde aber später warscheinlich noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben.

SPÄTER:

Dadurch, dass jeder User seine eigenen Einstellungen in seinem Home Verzeichnis behält, bleibt alles möglichst sauber. Sprich die Struktur wird übernommen, nur die Speicherung wird verändert.

Damit alles auch mit $EDITOR verändert werden kann, könnte, wie gesagt, XML oder YAML verwendet werden. Die DB muss doch nur einmal geladen werden und dann ist doch egal, wie sie gespeichert wird.

OS wird geladen: SystemDB wird eingelesen und im RAM gespeichert, ebenso wird die Prog DB geladen

User loggt sich ein: die UserDB wird geparst und im RAM gespeichert

Dies wäre nur eine Idee, womit dass ganze vielleicht irgendwann einmal vernünftig realisiert werden kann. Ich weiss nicht genau wie Unix mit den Dateien umgeht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten conf Dateien erst bei Bedarf geladen werden. Gut natürlich Speicherschonend aber andererseits ist es heute im Desktopbereich doch ziemlich egal, da jeder neue Rechner doch min. 512 MB RAM besitzt.

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Naja, wenn ich mir Windows da angucke scheint das ja bis heute nicht so zu funktionieren. Die Wiederherstellungspunkte machen doch schon öfters Probleme. Aber gut klingt das schon mal 

 

Ja, natürlich sind diese Wiederherstellungspunkte bescheiden, aber die speichern, soweit ich weiss, nicht nur die Reg sondern auch andere Dateien und wie von MS bekannt, ist das System warscheinlich so im Nachhinein implementiert und etwas verbuggt. Von der Logik her sollte es funktionieren aber von MS ist man ja gewöhnt, etwas vermurkste Software zu bekommen.

----------

## nic0000

hi rukh

Du machst dir ja richtig Gedanken zu dem Thema. Finde ich sehr gut. Ich werde deine Ideen paar Tage mal sacken lassen und es mal um meine Überlegungen erweitern. Dieses Thema ist auf jeden Fall ein Mir fallen da nämlich auch paar Sachen dazu ein.  :Wink: 

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> hi rukh
> 
> Du machst dir ja richtig Gedanken zu dem Thema. Finde ich sehr gut. Ich werde deine Ideen paar Tage mal sacken lassen und es mal um meine Überlegungen erweitern. Dieses Thema ist auf jeden Fall ein Mir fallen da nämlich auch paar Sachen dazu ein. 

 

Ach so grossartig ist das Ganze ja nicht. Man muss nur sehen, wo MS Fehler gemacht hat und diese dann verbessern bzw. etwas anders machen. Wie ich schon sagte, ansich ist die Idee nicht schlecht.

Wobei ich dann auch schon wieder beim Thema bin. Unter Linux warscheinlich schwer zu realisieren, da man dann eine eigene Distro braucht, die das System verwendet. Linux ist generell zu zerissen, für eine einheitliche Front. Diese Zerissenheit hat natürlich Vor- und Nachteile. Vorteile: Man hat die Qual der Wahl. Man kann alles auf unterschiedlichen Wegen erreichen. Nachteil: Es wird bzw. ist sehr schwer ein einheitliches, zusammenhängendes System zu basteln, welches dem User "wie aus einem Guss" präsentiert wird. Und eben dieser Guss macht es einfacher für Tante Emma das System zu verwenden.

Damit solche Ideen unter Linux verwirklicht werden können, müssten entweder mehr Standarts eingeführt werden oder man müsste eine neue Distri zusammen backen. Da beides etwas widersprüchlich ist, wird das Ganze, glaube ich, nicht funktionieren. Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand korrigieren könnte.

----------

## aZZe

Also das mit der Marktführerschaft finde ich so ..... na ja. 50 % sind schon ganz ok denke ich. Wo Linux aber bevorzugt eingesetzt werden soll/muss sind Schulen! Schulen haben kein Geld und sind auf die Mittel und Hardware der Stadt oder Gemeinden angewiesen. Man könnte sich hier eine Menge Geld sparen wenn man anstatt der Lizenzen für Windoof einfach etwas bessere Hardware anschafft und dann Linux fährt. Am besten natürlich ein Community Produkt wie Gentoo oder Debian. Das gleiche gilt auch für Universitäten. Auch hier könnte einiges eingespart werden. Ich finde es bei diesen beiden Bildungsstätten sehr wichtig, da es hier um die Ausbildung der Schüler bzw. Studenten geht. Gerade Schüler kommen oft nicht in den Genuss, da es immer an genügend Hardware mangelt. Wofür sich Firmen entscheiden....das müssen sie selber wissen....die meisten scheinen ja genug Kohle zu haben um sie im Microsoft Stil einfach aus dem Fenster zu schmeissen. Sicherlich wünschte ich mir hier auch ein bischen mehr Weitsicht aber auf der anderen Seite ernähren $MS Systeme einen sehr gut........es gibt nämlich immer was zu tun   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rukh

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Wo Linux aber bevorzugt eingesetzt werden soll/muss sind Schulen! Schulen haben kein Geld und sind auf die Mittel und Hardware der Stadt oder Gemeinden angewiesen. Man könnte sich hier eine Menge Geld sparen wenn man anstatt der Lizenzen für Windoof einfach etwas bessere Hardware anschafft und dann Linux fährt.

 

Stimme ich Dir zu. Aber es müssen auch keine Boliden vorhanden sein, damit den Schülern bzw. Studenten ein paar Dinge vermittelt werden können. Wichtiger finde ich da eine vernünftige Internetanbindung und öffentlich zugängliche Kiosk PCs. Aber zum Beispiel an den Schulen haben die wenigsten Lehrer eine Ahnung davon was Linux ist und sind schon froh, wenn Windows läuft (auch die "Admins", ich erinnere mich da nur an mein Gymnasium, wo der Admin einen Win 2000 Server hatte und irgendwie min. einmal pro Jahr alle PCs neu aufgesetzt hat *brrr*).

Da kann wirklich durch Linux Geld eingespart werden und den Schülern/Studenten wirklich der Umgang mit Computern erklärt werden und nicht nur wie Word oder Excel funktioniert (*schreckliche Erinnerungen an "Informatik" in der Schule*).

----------

## kosta

Hallo,

ich bin ein groï¿½er Linux-Fan, aber gerade die letzten beiden Beitrï¿½ge sind sowas von doof.  Ihr kapiert es einfach nicht dass es Leute gibt die nichts ï¿½ber ihren Rechner lernen wollen. Warum sollten sie das auch? Seit wann muss man das Prinzip einer Technik verstehen um sie nutzen zu kï¿½nnen? Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Informatikern!

So, nennen wir das Kind beim Namen: Linux ist geil, Linux ist cool. Aber es ist zu kompliziert!

Wenn man wirklich professionell mit dem Rechner arbeitet, interessiert man sich dann noch dafï¿½r welches OS auf dem Rechner lï¿½uft? Nein, das tut man nicht! Ich rede hier nicht von "Ich bastel mir meine animierte Homepage". sondern ich rede von CAD, ich rede von Catia, von Matlab. Ist doch komisch, hier im Forum reden einige immer wieder davon dass ich mein WinXp nur ein paar Stunden nutzen muss und schon stï¿½rzt es ab. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert, wie kommt das nur?

Sorry dass ich ein bisschen drastisch werde, aber es nervt mich wirklich wenn Linuxer das alte Vorurteil rausholen von wegen "WinXp stï¿½rzt immer nur ab". Das ist einfach nicht wahr.

Linux kann sich dann durchsetzen wenn es unwichtig wird. Wenn man vor dem Rechner sitzt und sich nur noch um seine Arbeit kï¿½mmert, nicht um das OS. dann ist Linux am Ziel. OS-X und WinXP erreichen dieses Ziel, Linux noch nicht, es ist zu kompliziert.

----------

## rukh

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Sorry dass ich ein bisschen drastisch werde, aber es nervt mich wirklich wenn Linuxer das alte Vorurteil rausholen von wegen "WinXp stürzt immer nur ab". Das ist einfach nicht wahr.

 

Jein, so pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Hast Du schon mal mit Windows ein wenig gearbeitet, ich denke schon. Dann wird Dir sicher aufgefallen sein, dass vielleicht XP nicht so häufig abstürzt, aber zB MS Office sich sehr gerne einfach mal verabschieded. Die prof. Programme sollten nicht abstürtzen, dafür sind sie einfach zu teuer. XP ist gegenüber den Windows Versionen vor Win 2000 schon ein grosser Fortschritt. Da hat MS mal was richtig gemacht, und alte Konzepte und Source Code einfach über Board geschmissen und teilweise von Grund auf Neu gemacht.

Falls Du meine Post gelesen hast, wirst Du bemerkt haben, dass ich nicht pauschal sage, dass XP schlecht ist. Mir gefallen nur einige Dinge darin nicht und dies ist meine persönliche Meinung. Der andere Teil ist einfach der, wenn man schon ein OS professionell nutzt, warum kann man dann nicht erwarten, dass alles funktioniert? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie Win 2003 ist, aber ich denke mal, dass es insgesamt stabiler und besser läuft als XP. Warum? Weil es ein Server OS ist und dort muss es funktionieren, sonst wird das OS gewechselt.

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Ist doch komisch, hier im Forum reden einige immer wieder davon dass ich mein WinXp nur ein paar Stunden nutzen muss und schon stürzt es ab. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert, wie kommt das nur?

 

Es kommt immer darauf an, was man damit macht. Wenn ich einfach nur ein paar Stunden Winamp laufen lasse, dann passiert natürlich nichts (wäre auch sehr schlecht wenn doch  :Wink:  ). Ich denke mal, was die meisten Linux User aufregt, ist einfach dieser Widerwille, mal über den Tellerrand zu sehen.

Natürlich muss ich nicht wissen wie ein Motor funktioniert um ein Auto zu fahren, besser ist es aber.

Würde noch vielleicht noch etwas mehr schreiben, aber ich muss los.

----------

## think4urs11

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Linux kann sich dann durchsetzen wenn es unwichtig wird. Wenn man vor dem Rechner sitzt und sich nur noch um seine Arbeit kï¿½mmert, nicht um das OS. dann ist Linux am Ziel. OS-X und WinXP erreichen dieses Ziel, Linux noch nicht, es ist zu kompliziert.

 

Das kann man nun so aber auch nicht einfach stehen lassen.

Es kommt schlicht *immer* auf den jeweiligen Einzelfall an. Unter XP spielt es sich beispielsweise (allein schon aufgrund des Angebotes) besser als unter OSX oder Linux. Das gleiche gilt für die diversen Spezialanwendungen in Betrieben (Buchhaltung und Co); OSX hat vielleicht noch etwas mehr Stärken im graphischen Bereich, etc.

Einen 0815-Büroarbeitsplatz mit Officeanwendung, Internetbrowser und Mailprogramm bekommst du mit allen 3 ohne Probleme so ans Laufen das der jeweilige Anwender nichts vom OS wissen muß.

Ob und wie kompliziert eine Installation ist kann, darf und sollte einem Anwender vollkommen egal sein - er bekommt ein Arbeitsmittel gestellt. Administrative Aufgaben macht ein Anwender nicht, sollte er auch nicht müssen bzw. dürfen. 

Es wäre auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn (für alle) wenn der Anteil derer die mehr als nur Microsoft kennen größer würde; (Quasi)-Monopole waren noch in keinem Lebensbereich auf Dauer gut. Oder fährst du mit dem Muldenkipper zum Bäcker, dem Fahrrad zum Badeurlaub?

----------

## noergeli

moin,

die Ausgangsfrage war ja, warum Linux als Massen OS scheitert, also ist doch die Frage wer die Masse ist und was diese erwartet. Während die letzten Beiträge eher aus Sicht von Admins oder Computerinterressierten zu lesen sind, würde Ich behaupten, die Masse der angepeilten PCs steht auf Büro- oder Heimschreibtischen vor Anwendern, die sich nicht in das Innenleben eines Betriebssystems vorarbeiten möchten. Und anscheinend ist das Betriebssystem aus Redmond wirklich das einzige, das deren Anforderungen erfüllt.  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Einen 0815-Büroarbeitsplatz mit Officeanwendung, Internetbrowser und Mailprogramm bekommst du mit allen 3 ohne Probleme so ans Laufen das der jeweilige Anwender nichts vom OS wissen muß. 
> 
> Ob und wie kompliziert eine Installation ist kann, darf und sollte einem Anwender vollkommen egal sein - er bekommt ein Arbeitsmittel gestellt. Administrative Aufgaben macht ein Anwender nicht, sollte er auch nicht müssen bzw. dürfen. 

  Da hast du völlig recht, diese Aspekte decken die Bedürfnisse vieler Anwender aber nicht vollständig ab. 

Ich kenne z.B. kaum jemanden, der beim Hardwarekauf über Systemkompatibilität nachdenkt (was gelegentlich auch hier im Forum zu beobachten ist). Man erwartet, dass das gekaufte Gerät problemlos läuft (spätestens nachdem man einen Haufen nutzloser Daten von der Installations CD auf die Festplatte übertragen hat), und es ist auch völlig legitim, sich beim Kaffeeröster nen mp3player mitzunehmen oder beim Discounter ne Digicam. An dieser Stelle versagen dann sowohl Linux als auch MacOS, wenn auch unfreiwillig.

Während Multimedia einen immer höheren Stellenwert einnimmt, ist es für ein MassenOS eigentlich auch nicht akzeptabel, wenn legal erworbene Video-DVDs nicht wiedergegeben und für den portable keine mp3s erstellt werden können, was aus bekannten rechtlichen Gründen bei aktuellen Distributionen der Fall ist. Anders als bei Windows lässt sich das auch nicht durch zugekaufte Software aus dem Kaufhausregal nachbessern.

Und die Zahl der Anwender, die sich nicht mit der technischen Seite befassen wollen, sich jetzt aber auch mal nen Computer kaufen um an all dem teilzuhaben, steigt stetig. Hier muss das Betriebssystem zwangsläufig die administrativen Aufgaben übernehmen oder zumindest leicht verständlich assistieren. Einen aktuellen ALDI-Computer z.B. mit allen Funktionen auf Linux umzurüsten ist doch aber eher eine Aufgabe für Tüftler.

Die Gründe für den Einsatz von bestimmten Betriebssystemen sind sehr unterschiedlich, aber im Grunde sind all diese Kleinigkeiten und das unerschütterliche Urvertrauen in Microsoft der Grund, warum MS sich keine Sorgen um die Zukunft machen braucht und auch der Linux-Hype weiter abnehmen wird.

----------

## nic0000

So jetzt habe ich mir das in ruhe angeguckt und ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Also das die Reg bekloppt ist, ist mir klar. Ich meinte ja nur das ganze vielleicht als SQL DB oder so anlegen (mehr Tools, die darauf zugreifen können). Dann vielleicht das ganze in zwei DBs aufteilen. Eine System DB und eine Programm DB. Portage ist zum Beispiel schon eine Programm DB. Die System DB verwaltet das gesamte System und jeder User besitzt eine eigene kleine DB, die in die SystemDB integriert wird, sobald sie/er sich einloggt (so ähnlich wirds, glaube ich bei Windows gemacht). Die Hauptsache ist die, dass die DB öffentlich bleibt und nicht wie bei MS nur mit RegEdit zu bearbeiten ist.
> 
> Durch die Trennung von System und (externen) Programmen bleibt das System geschützt. Der User kann nur seine eigene DB verändern -> System bleibt sauber, sowie die Programm DB. 
> 
> Somit sind es ja eigentlich drei DBs. Egal.

 

Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl du redest von Portage. Die Portage ist ein Gentoo spezifische Teil und könnte wirklich noch stark optimiert werden und wird ja auch noch optimiert. Der Weg von Portage ist in meinen Augen absolut unklar. Deine Idee mir dem Teilen von portage finde ich schon interessant, würde es aber anders realisieren. Ich finde auch das eine Programm Datenbank nichts im Speicher zu suchen hat. Portage könnte aber um die Funktion erweitert werden auch user eigene Programme installieren zu können. Das ist aber zu glecih ein dicker Brocken. Beides, sowohl die Programmdatenbank als auch die Möglichkeit user-spezifiasch zu instalieren gibt es nicht in der Registry. Noch nicht mal im Windows selbst.

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Dadurch, dass jeder User seine eigenen Einstellungen in seinem Home Verzeichnis behält, bleibt alles möglichst sauber. Sprich die Struktur wird übernommen, nur die Speicherung wird verändert.
> 
> Damit alles auch mit $EDITOR verändert werden kann, könnte, wie gesagt, XML oder YAML verwendet werden. Die DB muss doch nur einmal geladen werden und dann ist doch egal, wie sie gespeichert wird.
> 
> OS wird geladen: SystemDB wird eingelesen und im RAM gespeichert, ebenso wird die Prog DB geladen
> ...

 

Die Verwaltung der Configs sollten genauer anguckt werden:

Anderes Prinzip

Linux: OpenSource, Funktionsweise der Software einsehbar.

Linux: Idee der Arbeitsteilung, fraktalisiert Programme extrem. (KISS)

Linux: Linken gegen ein anderes Programm möglich bzw. stark erwünscht

Linux: Mehre Schichten von APIs, je nach eingesetzem Framework

Windows: Clouse Source, Funktionsweise der Software

Windows: Ziel ist die komerzielle Vermarktung, das eigene Programm soll möglichst unabhängig von anderen Programmen sein.

Windows: Linken gegen ein anderes Programm ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht/möglich.

Windows: Betriebsystem bietet eine einheitliche und standarisierte API

Wie werden Ressourcen kassischerweise geteilt?

Linux: Ich entwickle eine Software und linke sie gegen andere Programme/Funktionsbibliotheken

Windows: Ich entwickle eine Software und muss alle Bibliotheken mitbringen oder muss gegen Windows gelinkt sein.

Um unter Windows trozdem funktionen "sharen" zu können wird ein zentrales Verwaltungswerkzeug benötigt. Die Registry.

Dieses Problem existiert in der Form einfach unter Linux nicht, es wird also auch keine Regsitry für die Verwaltung benötigt

Das ist für die Idee einer kommerziellen Software Entwicklung ein absolutes Plus, für OS ist das nicht nötig und eher unflexibel. Denn die Software bleibt anpassbar und braucht nicht immer die selben Vorraussetzungen in Form einer Registry oder einer "bestimmten" Satz an Bibliotheken.

M$ hat aber nicht nur die Registry eingeführt sondern auch eine sehr leistungsfähige IDE Umgebung für mehrere Sprachen. Mit diesen IDEs lassen sich leicht sehr hübsche Anwendungen schreiben ohne jetzt all zu viel Ahnung vom System zu haben.

Das führt aber zu 2 Phänomenen:

1)

Die Programme sind sehr groß, denn vieles wird automatisch generiert

2)

Die Programmierer machen sie unnötige Weise noch größer, weil ihnen die Nutzen/Kostenrechnung nicht verständlich ist weil vom IDE abgenommen.

Ich erinnere mich noch ganz deutlich wie mir Programmierer gezeigt haben, wie toll sich die Anwendung doch malen lässt. Anschliessend noch paar Funktionen ein und fertig war ein "Hallo World" mit einem halben MB.

M$ hat aber ständig nachgebessert und dieses System gilt diesbezüglich als "sicher" und "ausgereift". (Die gängige Meinung der Software Entwickler unter Windows)

Um diese IDEs und den Bedürfnissen der kommerziellen Softwareentwicklung rechnung zu tragen ist die Registry ein legitimes Mittel. Wenngleich M$ sich damit einen haufen Probleme eingekauft hatte und diese selbst noch 10 Jahre danch nicht vollständig behoben werden konnten.

Die Registry ist:

Durch automatische Systeme auswertbar (Zentrale Ordnung)

Erlaubt trotzdem das Teilen von Ressourcen zwischen kommerziell entwickelten Programmen (Durch meldung von Ressourcen).

M$ hat einen eigenen Weg entwickelt und mit sicherheit auch eine große menge an Softwarepatenten zu diesem Thema angehäuft.

Deine Vorschläge verstehe isch erlich gesagt nicht.

Eine Zentrale verwaltung liegt unter /etc/*

Jeder User hat seine eigene in $HOME/.*

Jedes Programm greift genau auf seine eigene Config Datei zu. Dies wird durch eine spezielle Form der Datenbak geregelt: FileSystem(tm)

Es weiß was es braucht oder nutzen kann durch die Bibliotheken gegen die es gelinkt ist. Das ist also schon in den Programm selbst verankert.

Wenn du glaubst das FileSystem sei langsamer als die DB, so gilt das nur für viele kleine Datensätze, nicht jedoch für 1-3 kleine Dateien. Vorteile von Datenbanken liegen wo anders.

Möchtest du das alles im Speicher halten, dann reicht es beim booten die Datein zu lesen, sie werden im dann im Speicher gecacht (besonders von Linux). Dazu braucht jedoch, anders als bei der Registry, nicht der gesamte /etc/ und alles unter $HOME/.* in den Speicher geladen werden, sondern nur das was für dich wichtig ist.

Daher erschließt sich mir nicht umbeding ein nutzen davon, abgesehen von den Nachteil 100.000000 Programme die verändert werden mussten um den Modell einer Registry rechnung zu tragen. Also was ist jetzt daran eine gute Idee?

Oder anders Ausgedrückt, was möchtest du eigentlich erreichen?

Es gibt viele interessantere Ansätze um Linux Beine zu machen. Dazu gehört z.B. das preloading oder init-ng.

Bei den IDEs bin ich nicht auf dem laufenden, ich entwickle jetzt zu selten ;-(

Von mir erstmal so viel für heute  :Wink: 

----------

## rukh

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl du redest von Portage.

 

So ähnlich.

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass die Programm DB nicht geladen werden muss beim Start. Ja, Portage ist so ein System und bei diesem würde sich so langsam eine richtige DB lohnen.

Wegen des unterschiedlichen Prinzips:

Klar, Windows funktioniert anders. Aber abgesehen, von irgendwelchen wilden DB Phantasien bin ich der Meinung, dass man auch bei Linux ein wenig den /etc aufräumen könnte bzw. etwas mehr den Standart erzwingen sollte. So das wirklich alle Config Dateien in /etc landen (denke jetzt gerade an HAL, wo alles im Moment noch in /usr/share/usw. liegt). Oder auch daran, dass auch /opt vielleicht ein wenig verschwindet und vorkompillierte Programme direkt in den Baum intergriert werden.

Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen, wenn es einheitliche Config Dateien geben würde (wäre glaube ich auch ein wenig effizienter). Sprich alle Dateien zB. in YAML oder XML abgespeichert.

Wegen den IDEs:

Unter Windows teilweise sehr schlimm und wenn ich daran denke, dass man die MFC verwenden soll, laut MS, bekomme ich graue Haare. Natürlich kann man auch alles selber machen, aber warum dann erst eine MFC schreiben?

Unter Linux besteht dazu die übliche "Qual der Wahl". Die grossen Wahlmöglichkeiten sind zwar sehr schön, aber man kann leider kein Programm programmieren, welche konsequent unter jedem Linux läuft, ausser man verwendet die X Routinen direkt. Dann kommt man aber wieder zu dem Monolithischem System von MS oder Apple, dort ist es dann "leichter" ein Programm zu schreiben.

Was ich erreichen möchte ist eigentlich eine noch grössere Standartisierung von Linux. Sprich auch ein Programm in C soll überall laufen, ohne dass immer wieder alle Möglichen libs dazu installiert werden müssen. Ein richtiger Schritt in eine andere Richtung ist natürlich Portage (hier wird die Nebeninstallation von Portage übernommen). Man muss einen Weg finden, in dem Linux Stärken erhalten bleiben und durch andere Möglichkeiten verstärkt werden.

Aber ich glaube das ganze wird immer mehr OT.

----------

## NightDragon

hat jemand den akteullen Newsletter gelesen?

*gg* ich finde es ist recht cool wenn die in Columbia Gentoo nutzen  :Wink: 

Denke nicht das Linux gescheitert ist *fg*.

Ach ja... was einige IT-Spezialisten hierzu meinten, also zumindest die von Interxion und einer größeren Lichttechnikfirma, dürfte denen Gentoo / Linux etwas zu wartungsintensiv sein.

----------

